# Philipps 20er



## trolliver (17. September 2013)

Jetzt muß ich langsam mal anfangen - mit der Dokumentation, meine ich. Allerdings habe ich die vergangenen Wochen nicht ganz untätig abgehangen, sondern den Großteil der Projektzeit mit der Gabelsuche verbracht. Es ist wirklich zum Haare Raufen!

Erste Gabel in China bestellt - "not in stock" - toll, hätte man auch vorher kennzeichnen können. Immerhin Geld zurück.

Zweite Gabel in China bestellt - liefern sie ungefragt an jemand anderes, der die gleiche Gabel bestellt hatte ("I thought that was a friend of you..."). Auf die Erstattung warte ich bis heute.

Trialgabel bestellt:







Abgesehen davon, daß sie deutlich schwerer ist als gedacht (ca. 930g), hat sie eine zu hohe Einbauhöhe: 375mm, das bringt das Tretlager zu hoch, die Winkel wären noch okay.

Nun laufen diverse Anfragen, teilweise schon seit Wochen, manche wollen sich noch melden... Einzelanfertigung sprengte dann doch den preislichen Rahmen.

A propos Rahmen: den 20er Ethanol hatte ich ja schon im anderen Faden vorgestellt, hier ist er noch einmal auf dem Montageständer:






Sorry für die unübersichtliche Darstellung, ich baue das im Heizungskeller zusammen, da dort die Gefahr am geringsten ist, daß Philipp dort nachsieht.

Wie man sieht, ist das Innenlager (ein Token) schon eingebaut, ebenso der Steuersatz von AEST sowie das hintere Schutzblech probehalber. Außerdem Schaltwerk mit AEST-Röllchen (nur Optik, die wiegen sogar mehr) sowie Sattel (wird noch gegen einen rein schwarzen getauscht), Sattelstange und -Klemme. Es soll ja ein voll ausgestattetes Alltagsrad werden, also mit Licht, Geäckträger und Schutzblechen, dennoch leicht genug, um damit Spaß zu haben. Ziel ist ein MTB-Gewicht (also ohne STVZO-Teile etc.) von maximal 7,5 Kg, mit allem drum und dran möchte ich unter 9Kg bleiben. Hängt ganz stark von der Gabel ab!

Die nächste Zeit mehr...

Oliver


----------



## storck-riesen (17. September 2013)

Kinesis hat doch auf der Eurobike eine 20" Gabel gezeigt (die blaue) und in deren Katalog gibt es noch die BL02 mit 522g. Keine Ahnung ob die passen könnten. Ist mir nur spontan so eingefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (17. September 2013)

Hi,
es ist aber auch ein Graus mit den Gabeln. Welche die passen sehen sch...e aus oder sind zu schwer.
Ist denn keiner in der Lage eine oder mehrere Gabeln für ein angemessen Preis zu bauen oder umzubauen? oder Dreh und Frästeile herzustellen, so dass man eine SID oder Judy Krone mit Rohren nehmen könnte. Die wäre super leicht und könnte auch noch Top aussehen.
Erfolgreiche Suche
Gruss M


----------



## Roelof (17. September 2013)

krasse Farbe!


----------



## trifi70 (17. September 2013)

Versteh ich auch nicht. Da fliegen 30-50 Ethanol Kid Rahmen bei ebay rum und keiner mag ne Gabel dafür anbieten. Sind die Rahmen womöglich genau deshalb so billig?

Würde dann wohl Abstriche an der Optik hinnehmen. Geo und Gewicht sind wichtiger. Hauptsache fährt 

Das der Chinese Sendungen bündelt, nenn ich doch mal erfindungsreich. Aber rückfragen hätte er schon mal dürfen. 

Heizungskeller wär sicher, dacht ich auch ma...


----------



## trolliver (17. September 2013)

Die Farbe ist Ferrarirot. Direkt bei Poison gepulvert und noch einmal klar drüber.

Kinesis.... was habe ich nach denen gesucht! Bislang aber niemand gefunden, der das in D anbietet, was die anbieten.

Rückfragen... er hat sich später 100mal entschuldigt, doch das hilft mir auch nicht weiter.

Bis dahin ein paar Daten:

Rahmen Ethanol          1590g            80
Sattelstütze GUB           167g             20
Sattel Odyssey               184g            25
Schaltwerk Ultegra          189g           war vorhanden, die AEST-Röllchen kosten 20 und 1g Mehrgewicht 
Innenl. Token 107mm      213g            32
Steuersatz AEST           104g             25
Sattelklemme Dorcus      10g             13

Ich habe einiges an Lehrgeld bezahlt (von der Gabel ganz abgesehen). Meine Idee war gewesen, durch den günstigen Rahmen und einige vorhandene Teile nicht viel über dem Isla zu landen - in das Isla wären durch STVZO usw. auch noch schätzungsweise 300 investiert worden, es schien mir nciht aussichtslos. Aber dann...


----------



## trolliver (17. September 2013)

Der Odyssey Sattel in schwarz ist gerade angekommen. Offenbar ist die schwarze Färbung der Textilapplikationen schwerer, er wiegt nun 185g....


----------



## wintermute (17. September 2013)

He,

sieht super aus.
Das Moskito von meinem Grossen (bald bekommts der Kleine) ist auch orange.
Finde ich eine Superfarbe.

Wegen der Gabel, warum nicht die Singleshock(?) von RST? Ist zwar etwas schwerer aber eine Starrgabel aber federt halt.
Nach ein bisschen "tunen" funktioniert die Spinner Grind am Moskito meines Grossen auch ganz brauchbar (fuer eine 60(?) Euro Gabel)

gruss

Thomas


----------



## Roelof (17. September 2013)

wintermute schrieb:


> ...Wegen der Gabel, warum nicht die Singleshock(?) von RST?...



Ich habe lange überlegt, aber vor allem wegen: 



> Ist zwar etwas schwerer...



werd ich was exotisches probieren...


----------



## trolliver (17. September 2013)

Ging mir ähnlich (Gewicht). Ich hoffe, Roelof, du läßt uns mit deiner Gabel nicht dumm sterben...

Du siehst das als orange, Thomas? Lustig. Du hast ein Moskito mit Federgabel umgerüstet? Paßt das von der Geometrie dann noch? Und: was hast du mit der alten Gabel gemacht?????????

Oliver


----------



## wintermute (17. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Der Odyssey Sattel in schwarz ist gerade angekommen. Offenbar ist die schwarze Färbung der Textilapplikationen schwerer, er wiegt nun 185g....



He,
brauchst Du den blauen Sattel noch? Ich würde ihn gern nehmen. Blau würde an beiden Kinderbikes bei mir gut passen.

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (17. September 2013)

Beim Sattel war jemand schneller als du, habe ich aber auch gedacht, als dich dein Kona sah. 

Du hast nicht zufällig noch die originale Gabel des Moskito... ??

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (17. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ging mir ähnlich (Gewicht). Ich hoffe, Roelof, du läßt uns mit deiner Gabel nicht dumm sterben...



Aus China, anderes Modell, ist aber Disc only und soll um die 400g wiegen.


----------



## wintermute (17. September 2013)

Hoi Oliver,

ja.....
Die gabel liegt hier noch rum.
Ich weiss aber ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob ich sie veraeussern möchte.
Bring mal gute Argumente ;-)

Thomas


----------



## wintermute (17. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Du siehst das als orange, Thomas?
> 
> Oliver



Jetzt wo du es sagst kommt es mir auch etwas dunkler vor, aber so im Licht auf dem Montagestaender war mein ersten Gedanke: Orange! Super Farbe 

Thomas


----------



## trolliver (17. September 2013)

@ Thomas: Rest per PN

@ Roelof: stimmt, du machst ja Scheiben dran. Dann kann ich mir vorstellen, welche das ist. Ich wünsch dir viel Glück, daß es bei dir klappt!

Oliver


----------



## trolliver (17. September 2013)

Weiter geht es mit den Laufrädern. Hier zunächst die Teile:

Die für's Vorderrad:

Felge Kinlin NB-R ------------------------- 39 ---------------------- 249g
Nady SP PV SV8 20L -------------------- 75 ---------------------- 373g
Speichen Sapim Laser & Alu-Nippel -- 20 ----------------------  65g
Spannachse AEST Titan -----------------10 ----------------------- 17g
Velo Plugs von Gingko -------------------- 10 ----------------------  3g






Und das Hinterrad:

Nabe Novatec road super light ----------- 56 ----------------------242g
Rest wie Vorderrad (Spanner 3g mehr) 






Mit den Veloplugs komme ich nicht klar, sie fallen immer raus, sobald man die Felge dreht. Daher werde ich noch Felgenbänder besorgen.

Beim Zentrieren habe ich mich unerwartet schwer getan, das HR ist noch nicht fertig. Ich brauche viel länger als früher und deutlich öfter rummachen. Früher ist das geflutscht. Entweder es liegt daran, daß es so lange her ist (glaube ich aber nicht, hatte immer größere Zeitabstände dazwischen) oder es liegt an den kleinen Laufrädern mit geringer Speichenanzahl. Wird schon werden.

Und so sehen sie dann aus. Die Schnellspanner sind nur für den Zentrierständer dran, uralte Stahlteile, die soviel wiegen wie ein ganzes Rad. 











Leider um 90° gedreht. Ich finde die Funktion gerade nicht, wie man das wieder gerade rücken kann. Das Foto selbst ist schon gedreht.

Ich mache noch bessere Fotos irgendwann. Trifi, selbst wenn Philipp in den Heizungskeller reinschaut: das Rad ist immer abgedeckt, und da findet er auch nichts zum Spielen, nur uninteressante Baumaterialien, da eignet sich ein anderer Kellerraum viel besser!

Hier noch einmal der Rahmen, als er frisch ausgepackt war, vielleicht erkennt man die Farbe da besser, ist jedoch auch mit Blitz.






Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (17. September 2013)

Man kann auf dem ersten Bild deine kompletten Daten lesen, falls es dich stört


----------



## trolliver (17. September 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ist nicht schlimm - aber ich kann das nicht lesen, auch bei Vergrößerung nicht.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (17. September 2013)

Viel Erfolg weiterhin!

Laufrad-Selbereinspeichen, Respekt!

Wieso "Lehrgeld" im Vergleich zum Isla? Natürlich wird der Selbstaufbau nicht billiger, dafür aber doch wohl - hoffentlich - besser, leichter und schöner!



Du hattest mal das Rahmengewicht  (gepulvert) mit 1610g angegeben, jetzt 1590g - was ist anders?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (17. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, daß sie deutlich schwerer ist als gedacht (ca. 930g), hat sie eine zu hohe Einbauhöhe: 375mm, das bringt das Tretlager zu hoch, die Winkel wären noch okay.



Komisch, dass Poison (Hans-Werner Theisen) selber 42-44cm Gabeleinbauhöhe angibt. Da kann wirklich was net stimmen.

Ich hab auch langsam das Gefühl, dass die Rahmen nur deshalb so billig sind, weil es in D keine passenden und leichten Canti/V-Brake-Gabeln dafür gibt.



Zum Thema Token Innenlager:

Wie ich sehe, habt ihr alle das ChroMo-Lager verbaut - gibt´s noch irgendeinen Anbieter, der das Titanlager von Token hat?
Meine Lieferung von Bike-Mailorder ist schon seit vielen Wochen im Rückstand, da kommt wohl auch nix mehr...


----------



## wintermute (17. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Token Innenlager:
> 
> Wie ich sehe, habt ihr alle das ChroMo-Lager verbaut - gibt´s noch irgendeinen Anbieter, der das Titanlager von Token hat?
> Meine Lieferung von Bike-Mailorder ist schon seit vielen Wochen im Rückstand, da kommt wohl auch nix mehr...



Hoi,
noch ein umsonst(?) Wartender. 
Ich habe Anfang des Jahres auch dieses Modell ausgesucht, und auch bei BMO bestellt. Aber der Liefertermin wurde staendig nach hinten verschoben und nix passierte. Jetzt habe ich auch schweren herzens (ha! Wortspiel) die Chromo Variante genommen. Sackschwer das Teil ;-)
Andere Leichtprodukte (Innenlager 4Kant) gibt es aber anscheinend nicht, oder?
(nein, Tune ist keine Variante) ;-)

gruss Thomas


----------



## Mamara (17. September 2013)

Versuch doch mal ne Lage Tesafilm um die Felge wegen den Plugs, dürfte es nicht gross schwerer machen(anfang/ende am Ventilloch doppelt). 

Und ob zentrieren "flutscht" hat auch sehr viel mit der Felge und der Speichenzahl zu tun, da ist ne verwindugssteife, breite Hohlkammerfelge mit 32Loch selbst verständlich bedeutend einfacher einzuspeichen als so schmal mit wenig Löchern.


----------



## trolliver (18. September 2013)

Marmara, wie soll das gehen mit Tesafilm? 21 7mm Löcher rein und dann ? Vielleicht bin ich zu blöd, mir das vorzustellen. Allerdings ging mir gerade auf der HP von Veloplugs ein anderes Licht auf: ich habe die roten nach der Farbe bestellt... dabei gibt es die gelben für größere Speichenlochdurchmesser. Vermutlich wird es mit denen klappen. Hätten sie bei Gingko allerdings auch schalten können, wenn ich aufeinander abgestimmte Komponenten bestelle. Sonst nichts gegen den Shop, sehr gute Beratung!

Dann habe ich ja richtig vermutet. Solch eine Zentriererei hatte ich noch nie, kann mich überhaupt nicht an Höhenschläge erinnern, und jetzt zwei pro LR. 

Oliver


----------



## trolliver (18. September 2013)

Hi Bangla,

Lehrgeld, weil es doch deutlich teurer wird als ich veranschlagt habe. Ich hÃ¤tte einige Teile mehr von mir verbauen kÃ¶nnen, doch waren die mir dann nicht leicht genug, also neu bestellt. Beim Isla hÃ¤tte ich das grÃ¶Ãtenteils hingenommen und wÃ¤re mit dem Nacktgewicht von unter 8kg zufrieden gewesen.

Das zum einen. Zum anderen kommen ein paar UnwÃ¤gbarkeiten, MiÃgeschicke und FalschkÃ¤ufe dazu. Der grÃ¶Ãte Posten ist die Gabel, wenn die Chinesen wirklich nicht erstatten, sind das gut 60â¬ Verlust. Kann ich nichts fÃ¼r, daher eigentlich auch kein Lehrgeld.

Dann habe einen Isla GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger hier Ã¼ber's Forum gekauft, super Sache. Er paÃte nicht gleich, muÃte etwas auseinander gebogen werden. Wie sagt mein Vater immer: ich soll an technischen GerÃ¤ten kein Bodybuilding betreiben... jedenfalls habe ich nur ein winziges BiÃchen auseinander gedrÃ¼ckt, da war er hin.

Zwei Naben bestellt, weil ich mich noch nicht entscheiden wollte - und dann die RÃ¼cksendefrist verpaÃt, zwei Ketten gekauft, weil ich zu spÃ¤t erfahren / gefragt hatte, ob die leichten 9fach Ketten auch auf 8fach Kassetten passen, 8fach Kassette kommt an, sauschwer, sch..eibenkleister, neue bestellt, diesmal informiert, vom Schaltgriff das Gewicht nur geraten - und ins Klo gegriffen, jetzt auch doppelt... Oder nun die Veloplugs und so weiter, das kommt alles noch raus. Allein fÃ¼r das alles kÃ¶nnte ich ein super Puky kaufen.   Philipp wÃ¤re es vermutlich sogar zufrieden, sehen ja wohl cool aus, die Bleiklumpen. Ich sach ja, ich bau das Rad eigentlich fÃ¼r mich, Philipp darf nur drauf fahren... 

Aber ich weiÃ schon, warum ich mit ihm seit einem Jahr nicht mehr in einem Radladen war. 

Ach so, zum Rahmengewicht: da war doch solch ein Plastikbeutel dran mit den Cantisockeln etc., den hatte ich mitgewogen. Da meine Bremsen jedoch mit eigenen Cantisockeln aus Alu kamen, konnte ich das Gewicht wieder abziehen. Ist zunÃ¤chst geschÃ¤tzt, weil ich den Beutel nicht mehr finde.

GabeleinbaulÃ¤nge von 42 bis 44cm? Da hat er sich vertan. Das ist das MaÃ fÃ¼r 26er MTBs.

Oliver


----------



## Mamara (18. September 2013)

Für was denn 21 Löcher? Die Plugs sind doch da um den Schlauch mit den Plugs statt mit Felgenband vor Beschädigung an den Speichenlöchern zu schützen. Also klebste ne Lage Tesa über die Plugs zum fixieren nach dem einspeichen. Und dann 1 Loch fürs Ventil rein?


----------



## trolliver (18. September 2013)

Ich sach doch: zu blöd...  ist zu spät. Also _über_ die Plugs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintermute (18. September 2013)

wintermute schrieb:


> Hoi,
> token innenlager blahblah
> ...
> 
> gruss Thomas



Moin,
(sorry trolliver fuer offtopic)
war wohl nicht mehr ganz wach gestern, habe einigen Unsinn erzaehlt.
Das "superleichte" Token 4kant Innenlager was ueberall nicht lieferbar ist habe ich leider nicht in die Auswahl nehmen können, weil es nur 108 mm breit ist. ich habe 113 mm gesucht (ob das nun passt werde ich sehen, wenn ich am Kona die Kette montiere).

Aber bei Euch gehts doch um 20" Bikes, oder? Und dann brauchts doch nur ein Kettenblatt vorne? Von Redline gibt es doch Kurze Kurbeln mit ISIS. Und da gibte ein wirklich leichtes lager von KCNC. Diese Kombination habe ich fuer auch noch anstehende Tuningmassnahmen am Moskito geholt. 
Wennman nicht 113 mm braucht, dann gaenge es sogar noch leichter (ich hoffe, dass 113 mm nicht zu breit fuers moskito ist)

Gruss Thomas


----------



## trifi70 (18. September 2013)

Die Idee der Plugs ist, dass diese von selbst halten. Als Notlösung zwar machbar, aber da gehört normal kein Tesa dabei  Ich halte von den Dingern nix, is ne Spielerei, Gewicht spart man anderswo...

Was hattste denn für nen Schaltgriff gekauft, der dann zu schwer war? Habe hier MRX 8x und Attack AMY 9x, die wiegen 86 und 96 g MIT Zug, was ich in der Tat recht leicht finde. Allerdings, unsere 4jährige kommt damit leider noch nicht richtig klar. Durchmesser ist prima, aber der Kraftaufwand ist zu hoch. Also ma abwarten, ab wann die den Weg ans Rad finden...

Mit der Gabel ist echt ein Ding. Die muss doch jetzt bei irgendjemandem hier in D rumliegen?? Die Adresse sollte der Chinese doch haben und die von dem zurückfordern oder besser gleich zu Dir schicken lassen? So viel Fairness sollte eigentlich sein.


----------



## trolliver (18. September 2013)

Ich hatte den MRX auch im Auge, dann sah ich, daß es noch eine Pro-Variante gibt... ich habe nun beide  , der ohne Pro ist leichter. Bedienkräfte sind hoch, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Abwarten, Philipp ist eher kräftig.


			
				Trifi schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Gabel ist echt ein Ding. Die muss doch jetzt bei irgendjemandem hier in D rumliegen?? Die Adresse sollte der Chinese doch haben und die von dem zurückfordern oder besser gleich zu Dir schicken lassen? So viel Fairness sollte eigentlich sein.


Tja. Ich hatte mit dem anderen auch Kontakt.... Der will sie lieber veräußern, um irgendwelche zuviel bezahlte Versandkosten zu kompensieren. Ich habe das Thema für mich abgeschlossen, manchmal ist da nichts zu machen.

Oliver


----------



## trolliver (18. September 2013)

Ach so: die Plugs halte ich gar nicht für Spielerei; wenn sie sitzen, ist das sicher eine feine Sache. Ich werde das ja noch mit den gelben breiteren ausprobieren. Gespannt bin ich eher, ob das mit den Schwalbe 6a hinhaut.

Thomas, bei der Innenlagerlänge kommt es ja immer auch auf die Kröpfung der Kurbel an. Meine erlauben 107mm, wie das mit den Redline aussieht, weiß ich nicht, die gibt es aber auch nicht in allen erforrderlichen Längen. Ich war ja ein Neco-Verfechter, doch scheint das Gewicht zu streuen, das bestellte Lager wog auf einmal 260g, dann wurde es doch noch ein Token. Bei den doppelt bestellten Dingen hätte ich mir auch ein paar Teile von Tune leisten können... 

Und ein- oder zweifach ist für mich keine Frage der Radgröße, sondern dessen, was man damit machen will. Für den Fall, daß ich mit Philipp mal den Weg in die Berge finde, halte ich schon nach einem Rettungsring Ausschau, Umwerfer habe ich. 

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (18. September 2013)

Unfair, schade. Wirklich Lehrgeld.

Frage mich, ob die normalen SRAM Grips X.3 (also nicht Shimano kimpotabel) mit einem X3 Schaltwerk (sehr leicht für einen wirklich lächerlichen Preis) oder ähnlichem leichter zu schalten sind von einem Kind?


----------



## wintermute (18. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Thomas, bei der Innenlagerlänge kommt es ja immer auch auf die Kröpfung der Kurbel an. Meine erlauben 107mm, wie das mit den Redline aussieht, weiß ich nicht, die gibt es aber auch nicht in allen erforrderlichen Längen. Ich war ja ein Neco-Verfechter, doch scheint das Gewicht zu streuen, das bestellte Lager wog auf einmal 260g, dann wurde es doch noch ein Token. Bei den doppelt bestellten Dingen hätte ich mir auch ein paar Teile von Tune leisten können...
> 
> Oliver



Ja, die Innenlager/Kurbel Geschichte macht mit am meisten "Sorgen".
Passt die Kettenlinie? UNd wenn nicht hat man irre viel Geld fuer ein leichtes innenlager ausgegeben. Da fehlt mir einfach die Erfahrung in dem Bereich
Vielleicht hole ich ja was kleines von tune aus dem Bikemarkt hier, so als Schmankerl. So langsam ist vom Geld her auch fast egal... 

Thomas


----------



## trolliver (18. September 2013)

wintermute schrieb:


> So langsam ist vom Geld her auch fast egal...


Das ist genau die gefährliche Spirale, in der ich mich auch befinde. Meine Frau liest hier Dieu merci nicht mit. 

Trifi, hast du alle Gewichte von Schaltwerkskomponenten im Kopf? Ich staune da immer wieder...

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (18. September 2013)

Nee, die hatte ich vor paar Tagen gewogen und wusste noch 8xg und 9xg und dass der billige leichter ist. Exakte Angabe ist aber aufgeschrieben zum schnell mal Nachschlagen


----------



## Roelof (18. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> ...aber der Kraftaufwand ist zu hoch...



Ich tendiere momentan auch zu Sram - hab einen 9.0sl und einen X.0 hier. 

Ersteren hatte ich schon offen. Wenn man vorsichtig die Blattfeder (zuständig für die Rasterung) zurückbiegt, dreht sich das Ding viel leichter. Ist ein wenig eine Fummelei, aber nicht tragisch.

Die Spiralfeder auszubauen ist leider keine gute Idee, dann hat der Griff Leerweg. Werde am Wochenende - wenn ich Zeit finde - die Feder dehnen und kürzen, dann sollte (!!) der hohe Widerstand wegfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (18. September 2013)

Also meine gehen "trocken" in Richtung Seil einholen recht leicht, die Rastung in Richtung Seil freigeben ist knackig, aber gar nicht das Problem, da diese im eingebauten Zustand vom Zug der Schaltwerksfeder unterstützt wird.

Das Problem besteht erst dann, wenn tatsächlich ein Schaltwerk dranhängt und Seil eingeholt werden soll gegen die Kraft der Schaltwerksfeder. Und ich habe schon nach möglichst wenig Kraftaufwand selektiert. Trotzdem schafft sie es nur mit Verrenkungen, im Fahren wird das nix. Achso, es ist übrigens so, dass ausgerechnet ein Tourney Schaltwerk die geringsten Kräfte benötigt. DAS wollte ich aber eigentlich nicht anbauen.


----------



## Roelof (18. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> ...X3 Schaltwerk (sehr leicht für einen wirklich lächerlichen Preis)...



Blöde Frage - wiegt das wirklich nur 210g?? Sind da Stahlschrauben drinnen?


----------



## trolliver (18. September 2013)

Ich habe mit mechanischem Einwirken auf Spiralfedern immer schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Dinger gibt es doch in allen Größen zu kaufen, vielleicht wäre das die bessere Alternative.


----------



## trifi70 (18. September 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> Blöde Frage - wiegt das wirklich nur 210g?? Sind da Stahlschrauben drinnen?


Ich vermute, es liegt an den Kunststoff-Gelenkteilen. Normal sind die ja aus Alu. Sicher ne Sollbruchstelle, aber ich kenn kein Schaltwerk, dass soo leicht wäre zum verhleichbaren Preis. (15 Eur oder so)


----------



## trolliver (18. September 2013)

Roelof, du hast aber doch ein getuntes XT mit 130g... (DAS habe ich mir gemerkt!  )


----------



## Roelof (18. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Roelof, du hast aber doch ein getuntes XT mit 130g... (DAS habe ich mir gemerkt!  )



Ja hab ich, aber (noch) keinen Hebel dazu. Außerdem muss ich mir dafür noch Teflon-Buchsen drehen. Hab dann ja auch noch einen Razorblade Rahmen für mich herumstehen, der irgendwann einmal ultraleicht aufgebaut werden möchte. 

Die X.0 passt leider wie die Faust aufs Auge drauf. Mal schauen - ist ja noch Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (18. September 2013)

wintermute schrieb:


> Hoi,
> noch ein umsonst(?) Wartender.
> Ich habe Anfang des Jahres auch dieses Modell ausgesucht, und auch bei BMO bestellt. Aber der Liefertermin wurde staendig nach hinten verschoben und nix passierte. Jetzt habe ich auch schweren herzens (ha! Wortspiel) die Chromo Variante genommen. Sackschwer das Teil ;-)
> Andere Leichtprodukte (Innenlager 4Kant) gibt es aber anscheinend nicht, oder?
> ...



Bei mir genauso! Nach 6 Wochen warten bei BMO hab ich die Order storniert und billiger (!) bei Ebay ein gebrauchtes Snycros ProSeries Lager geschossen!


----------



## fazanatas (18. September 2013)

Drehgriff ging bei uns garnicht. Meiner hat, nachdem ich auf den 7fach Tourney Schalthebel und olles 105er Schaltwerk umgerüstet habe, keine Probleme mehr mit dem Schalten. Da kann er sich in den oberen Gängen, wo es die meiste Kraft braucht, ,gegenstemmen' und es hat einen tollen ,Gangtacho', damit man auch beweisen kann dass er sieben! Gänge hat 
Edit: Hebel A-SLTX50R7A ohne Zug 91g/7.


----------



## Edelziege (18. September 2013)

Die Feder nicht dehnen, sondern einfach 2 oder 3 Windungen abzwicken. Die Blattfeder würde ich so lassen wie sie ist, die spielt für die Schaltkräfte praktisch keine Rolle.

Viele Grüße,
Georg



Roelof schrieb:


> Ich tendiere momentan auch zu Sram - hab einen 9.0sl und einen X.0 hier.
> 
> Ersteren hatte ich schon offen. Wenn man vorsichtig die Blattfeder (zuständig für die Rasterung) zurückbiegt, dreht sich das Ding viel leichter. Ist ein wenig eine Fummelei, aber nicht tragisch.
> 
> Die Spiralfeder auszubauen ist leider keine gute Idee, dann hat der Griff Leerweg. Werde am Wochenende - wenn ich Zeit finde - die Feder dehnen und kürzen, dann sollte (!!) der hohe Widerstand wegfallen.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (18. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, daß sie deutlich schwerer ist als gedacht (ca. 930g), hat sie eine zu hohe Einbauhöhe: 375mm, das bringt das Tretlager zu hoch, die Winkel wären noch okay.
> 
> Die nächste Zeit mehr...
> 
> Oliver



ganz schön große einbauhöhe, beim 20" liegt sie normalerweise bei 315-335mm.

ne 375mm ebh macht die winkel ganz schön flach und hebt das tretlager unnütz an.


----------



## trolliver (18. September 2013)

Ja, wie gesagt. Allerdings ist der Rahmen offenbar auf eine Federgabel hin gebaut, was die Einbauhöhe deutlich vergrößert. Die Problematik vom zu hohen Tretlager bleibt aber.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (18. September 2013)

Danke für die Info, dass deine 1610 incl. Cantisockel sind (incl. Farbe sowieso), das krieg ich hin, weil ich die Cantisockel gewogen und (fototechnisch) dokumentiert hab. Muss nun nur noch die Fotodokumentation finden, aber das steht ganz vorne auf der To-Do-Liste, weil der Fotoapparat eh fast voll ist, jetzt geht´s an´s Auswerten.
In meine PoisonEthanol/Chaka-AliiMan-Vergleichsliste nehm ich nur die Rahmengewichte ohne Cantisockel auf, weil ja manche Titan-Sockel oder Alu-Sockel verwenden.


Falls du deine zweite Kette loswerden willst und es (für mich) die richtige ist:
Ich könnte noch ne zweite Leichtbaukette (double hollow, besser triple hollow) in goldfarben gebrauchen, 8-fach oder 9-fach ist mir egal, hab n 1-Gang-Kinderfahrrad und n 24-Gang-Erwachsenen-MTB zur Auswahl, wo ich die montieren will.
Andere Farben würd ich auch nehmen (falls das bei den Leichtbauketten überhaupt gibt), nur eben net silbern oder schwarz (die silberne von Leichtkraft ging deshalb wieder zurück - INNERHALB der Rücksendefrist ).




trolliver schrieb:


> Ich sach ja, ich bau das Rad eigentlich für mich, Philipp darf nur drauf fahren...
> 
> Aber ich weiß schon, warum ich mit ihm seit einem Jahr nicht mehr in einem Radladen war.



Das finde ich das "Kinderbike-Vati"-Motto des Tages. Yep, so schaut´s aus (bei uns auch)!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (18. September 2013)

wintermute schrieb:


> Hoi,
> noch ein umsonst(?) Wartender.
> Ich habe Anfang des Jahres auch dieses Modell ausgesucht, und auch bei BMO bestellt. Aber der Liefertermin wurde staendig nach hinten verschoben und nix passierte. Jetzt habe ich auch schweren herzens (ha! Wortspiel) die Chromo Variante genommen. Sackschwer das Teil ;-)
> Andere Leichtprodukte (Innenlager 4Kant) gibt es aber anscheinend nicht, oder?
> ...



Krass!

Den Eclipse Leichtbau-Schlauch kriegen sie auch net her, überhaupt haben/kriegen sie die HÄLFTE von meiner Bestellung net her!
Ist der Laden ein Fake?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (18. September 2013)

wintermute schrieb:


> Das superleichte" Token 4kant Innenlager was ueberall nicht lieferbar ist habe ich leider nicht in die Auswahl nehmen kÃ¶nnen, weil es nur 108 mm breit ist.



Meinst du jetzt "lieferbar" oder "nicht lieferbar" (beim 108er)?
Ich such seit Wochen nach Ã¼berhaupt irgendeinem Token Titan-Lager in 4-Kant (fÃ¼r 70â¬), egal welche Innenlagerbreite.
Weil wie du schon schreibst: 1-Gang-Rad, da spielt die Kettenlinie (denk ich mal) net so ne wahnsinnig ausschlaggebende Rolle.
Notfalls montier ich halt das hintere Ritzel spiegelverkehrt, dann wandert die Kette auch wieder um ein paar Millimeter in die andere Richtung (hat mich der Radladen-VerkÃ¤ufer draufgebracht, auf die Idee).

Das moderne Isis-Zeugs will ich net, ich fahr schon immer 4-Kant-Kurbeln/Innenlager, es wird doch hoffentlich noch 4-Kant-Ti-Innenlager aufm Markt aufzutreiben sein zu Preisen unter 100â¬.
AuÃerdem passt Isis ja net, weil die Kurbeln sind 4-Kant: gekÃ¼rzte superleichte (in Relation zum Preis) Suntour XC Comp, derzeit beim Eloxierer!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (18. September 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Bei mir genauso! Nach 6 Wochen warten bei BMO hab ich die Order storniert und billiger (!) bei Ebay ein gebrauchtes Snycros ProSeries Lager geschossen!



Ich hatte damals in deinem Thread schon das Gefühl, dass wir garantiert am selben Innenlager dran waren - auch 4-Kant bei dir, Auktion vor einigen Wochen?


----------



## tripletschiee (18. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals in deinem Thread schon das Gefühl, dass wir garantiert am selben Innenlager dran waren - auch 4-Kant bei dir, Auktion vor einigen Wochen?


109mm Breite und gebrochener goldener Konterring? Das ist jetzt meins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (18. September 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> 109mm Breite und gebrochener goldener Konterring? Das ist jetzt meins!



Jaaa, genau!

Ich hatte ihn nämlich damals per PN die blöde Frage gestellt, ob man statt dem kaputten Konterring jeden handelsüblichen Konterring hernehmen könne - weil beim Ausbau des 08/15-Cube-Innenlagers bleiben ja zwei Konterringe übrig. Von daher hätt das mit dem kaputten Konterring ja nix ausgemacht.
Aber ich hatte dann nicht mehr höher geboten, weil ich nie im Traum daran gedacht hätte, dass diese Token Titanlager für 70 nicht mehr aufzutreiben sind.
Aber gut, sonst hätten wir uns noch ne Bieter-Schlacht geliefert, ganz ohne Fake-Accounts und Shill-Bidding...


----------



## wintermute (18. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt "lieferbar" oder "nicht lieferbar" (beim 108er)?



Ja, ich habs etwas verwirrend geschrieben.
Das "superleichte" Token Titan Innenlager flog leider gleich raus aus meiner Wahl, wegen 108 mm breite. Das schwerere Token Innenlager hab ich dann bestellt bei BMO aber es war nach 8 wochen (oder laenger) immer noch nicht lieferbar.
Habs dann auf ebay gefunden.

so richtig leichte 4kant innenlager scheints sonst gar nicht zu geben. dafuer gibts fast keine kindertauglichen Kurbeln fuer andere innenlager. Echt super. 

meineRedline  ISIS Kurbel (130mm) ist aber genauso schwer (oder leichter) wie deine kurbel. OK, der Custom(Selbstmach)faktor) fehlt. 

Thomas


----------



## trolliver (19. September 2013)

Heute wäre eigentlich weiter Zentrieren dran gewesen, doch hatte ich dazu keine Lust. Während meine Frau und ich uns also die Niederlage der Dortmunder anschauten, hatte sie Lisa auf dem Arm und ich Schraubenzieher und Inbus in der Hand: Cockpit zusammenstecken, schnelles Erfolgserlebnis. 







Lenker und Vorbau sind alte Bekannte hier im Forum (siehe nachstehende Tabelle), wobei der Vorbau Titanschrauben aus meiner Kiste spendiert bekam. Eventuell muß ich, wenn Philipp größer wird, einen steileren verbauen. Ob es die auch in leicht gibt? Ist mir bislang nicht über den Weg gelaufen... 

Die Griffe machten auf mich einen guten Eindruck hinsichtlich der Griffigkeit, wenn es auch leichter geht. Die Stopfen aus Hartgummi bleiben eventuell nicht, sie sitzen zu locker. Festkleben mit Silikon?

Der Scheinwerfer ist ein alter von mir, wiegt zusammen mit dem Halter (hat alte Aluschrauben bekommen) von Riese & Müller 100g mit Kabel. Genauso habe ich meinen Scheinwerfer (Phillips Safe Ride) an meinem Lenker befestigt. Je höher der Scheinwerfer angebracht ist, desto besser die Sicht.

  Bei der Gabel gab es den lang ersehnten Durchbruch, juchhuh! Bzw. eine Einigung mit Thomas alias Wintermute! Ich kann's kaum erwarten!  

Jetzt noch die bislang verbauten Teile in einer Tabelle:






Oliver


----------



## Roelof (19. September 2013)

Kuhles Cockpit - muss aber leider mein Licht mit dem Zwerg teilen, der will nix anderes als meine Lampe fahren. Verwöhntes Gör...


----------



## Edelziege (19. September 2013)

Hallo Oliver,

der MRX Drehgriffschalter benötigt deutlich größere Schaltkräfte als die moderneren mit SRS-Technik. Wenn man als Kind nicht gerade Popeye zum Vater hat, empfiehlt sich ein modernerer, am besten mit Amy-Griffteil.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Roelof (19. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> ... steileren verbauen. Ob es die auch in leicht gibt? Ist mir bislang nicht über den Weg gelaufen...


SQ-Labs 836 von rd. 115 bis 150g je nach Länge. Kein extremes Leichtgewicht, aber Steil und günstig


----------



## trifi70 (19. September 2013)

Du solltest dazu schreiben, dass es um die Moskito Gabel geht, sonst denkt der geneigte Leser womöglich, wintermute wäre der irrtümlich Empfänger der fehlgeleiteten China-gabel gewesen 

Edelziege, zu den Grips mal ne Frage. Ich hab nen AMY 9x, der geht schwerer als der MRX 8x. Woran erkennt man das neuere SRS und gibs das dann auch für Shimano kompatibel?


----------



## trolliver (19. September 2013)

Philipp wollte auch immer mein Licht - genau das bekommt er jetzt.  Ich sehe übrigens ohne direkten Vergleich keine deutliche Verbesserung. Der Vorbau ist besser (leichter) als alle bisherigen, den habe ich im Blick!

Georg, hat der MRX Pro diese SRS-Technik? Den hätte ich liegen... ansonsten will ich bei 8fach und schimpansokompatibel bleiben - ein neues Schaltwerk kriegt er nicht - wobei das verbaute ungefahren ist.

Oliver


----------



## Edelziege (19. September 2013)

Hallo Oliver,

ja, hat er: http://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/sram-mrx-pro-twist-shifter

Merkt man auch daran, daß er ohne Schaltwerk in Zugrichtung fast keinen Widerstand im Schalter hat.

Viele Grüße,
Georg




trolliver schrieb:


> Georg, hat der MRX Pro diese SRS-Technik? Den hätte ich liegen... ansonsten will ich bei 8fach und schimpansokompatibel bleiben - ein neues Schaltwerk kriegt er nicht - wobei das verbaute ungefahren ist.
> 
> Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (19. September 2013)

Hallo Georg,

okay, danke. Dann nehme ich die 10g mehr doch gern in kauf (irgendwie haben wir alle einen an der Waffel  )

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (19. September 2013)

Ok, hab das jetzt auch gecheckt. Mein 9x Attack mit AMY Griff hat auch SRS und ist 10g schwerer als der MRX comp (welcher kein SRS hat), also wie bei Dir. Allerdings, gefühlt drehen die beiden "Seil einholend" gleich schwer, "Seil freigebend" ist der 9x Attack knackiger, benötigt etwas mehr Kraft. Diesen hatte ich meine Tochter inkl. XTR invers Schaltwerk testen lassen... und geht halt noch nicht. Und wenn mir keiner einen Tipp geben kann, welche Kombi ev. noch leichter bedienbar ist, dann muss ich halt weiterhin anhalten, um bei ihr am Trailer zu schalten...


----------



## wintermute (19. September 2013)

Moin,
Findet Ihr alle die Drehgriffe fuier Kinder besser als Trigger?
Oder ist das jetzt nur eine Gewichtsfrage.
Ich habe bei meinem Grossen am Moskito SRAM (x5 glaub ich) trigger verbaut.
Als er die Kiste mit 5  bekam hatte er noch Probleme zu schalten. aber dann 1/2 Jahr spaeter ging es kraftmaessig schon ganz gut.
Wobei ich nicht sicher bin welche Trigger besser sind: Shimao oder SRAM.
Ich dacht eeigentlich SRAM, aber wenn ich meine (XT) und seine Trigger vergleiche bin ich fast geneigt Shimano als leichtgaengiger zu bezeichnen. 
Kann aber auch sein, dass es sich mit teureren SRAM Trigger wieder ausgleicht.

Thomas


----------



## michfisch (19. September 2013)

Also meine Tochter fährt auf ihren Poison (das mit den Sternchen) einen billigen aber effektiven Trigger mit einem XTR Retro Schaltwerk.
Das klappt super.
Ich kann nicht verstehen wie sich manche Väter über 10gr. nass machen.
Das merkt doch sowieso kein Kind!
Meist fahren sie mit Rucksack, da müsst ihr mal reinschauen, was da für ein Kram drin ist, was Gewicht bringt. Auch sollte der Helm (ganz wichtig)
immer auf dem Kopf sein. Der sollte leicht sein!
Gruss M


----------



## Floh (19. September 2013)

Ich habe X.7 "Amy" und ein SRAM X.9 shortcage genommen weil
1. 1:1 Übersetzung (gleich halbe Betätigungskraft bei allerdings doppeltem Weg)
2. Kleinerer Griff
3. Drehgriff scheint mir für die kleinen logischer/nachvollziehbarer

Finde aber ohne dass er je am Lenker gewesen wäre dass er sich zu schwer dreht beim Runterschalten. Muss mir das Ding mal von innen anschauen. Ich denke man spannt da irgendeine Spiralfeder vor mit der dann das Raufschalten unterstützt wird in der anderen Richtung, vielleicht kann man da was machen.


----------



## Roelof (19. September 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> ...Muss mir das Ding mal von innen anschauen. Ich denke man spannt da irgendeine Spiralfeder vor mit der dann das Raufschalten unterstützt wird in der anderen Richtung, vielleicht kann man da was machen.



genau mein Plan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelziege (19. September 2013)

Wie weiter oben schon geschrieben einfach die Wurmfeder um 2 bis 3 Gänge abzwicken. Da wird zum raufschalten nichts vorgespannt...

Viele Grüße,
Georg



Floh schrieb:


> Ich habe X.7 "Amy" und ein SRAM X.9 shortcage genommen weil
> 
> 
> Finde aber ohne dass er je am Lenker gewesen wäre dass er sich zu schwer dreht beim Runterschalten. Muss mir das Ding mal von innen anschauen. Ich denke man spannt da irgendeine Spiralfeder vor mit der dann das Raufschalten unterstützt wird in der anderen Richtung, vielleicht kann man da was machen.


----------



## Floh (19. September 2013)

Jetzt mal blöd gefragt: Wenn man die Feder kürzt wird sie dann nicht härter? Das ist nach meinem technischen Verständnis so.


----------



## Roelof (19. September 2013)

nein, weil die Feder in Originallänge auf "Neutral" schon leicht vorgespannt wird. das fällt weg, dann geht das in Summe leichter. Wobei ich immer noch nicht sicher bin, ob eine weniger starke Feder nicht besser wäre...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (19. September 2013)

trolliver, warum verbaust du denn einen derart schweren Scheinwerfer? 
Hab gestern meiner Schwägerin (die muss auch morgens schon im Dunkeln losfahren, die Arme) so ne winzige LED-Leuchte hingemacht, wiegt fast nix und leuchtet wie ne Große.
Hast so kleines leichtes LED-Zeugs schon mal ausprobiert, reicht euch das nicht von der Lichtausbeute? 


Ja, das mit Wintermutes Moskito-Gabel an trolliver hat er (Wintermute) mir auch schon geschrieben (per PN auf meine Anfrage hin), da war ich wohl zu langsam... 

Viel Spaß damit!





wintermute schrieb:


> Moin,
> Findet Ihr alle die Drehgriffe fuier Kinder besser als Trigger?
> Oder ist das jetzt nur eine Gewichtsfrage.
> Ich habe bei meinem Grossen am Moskito SRAM (x5 glaub ich) trigger verbaut.
> ...



Trigger sind gut für kleine Kinders? Ja super - stellt euch vor, hab ich nämlich beim Stadel-Räumen meine alten Suntour Trigger Schalthebel aus den 90ern wiedergefunden (was heißt da "wieder", wusste net, dass ich jemals sowas hatte), und jetzt kommt der Hammer: NOS! Originalverpackt!
Ich glaub, drüben bei den Classic-Freaks würd man dafür noch richtig Geld bekommen.
Aber wenn der Kleine damit klarkommt, dann wär das Schalthebelproblem schon gelöst (fraglich ist, ob die zu den Parallelogrammen vom übrigen Paul Schaltwerk bzw. übrigen Precision Schaltwerk passen...).


----------



## trolliver (19. September 2013)

Hallo Georg,

ich habe nun beide Schaltgriffe mal trocken gedreht; der MRX Pro kommt mir beim Runterschalten deutlich schwergängiger vor. Ich muß das mal mit Schaltwerk probieren, wenn das Hinterrad fertig ist.

Drehgriffe habe ich gewählt, weil ich mir selbst kaum vorstellen kann, daß Philipp die Daumenkräfte aufbringt, um mit den Triggern zu schalten. Für 8fach gibt es ja kein neumodisches Zeug, ich bin 8fach immer mit Lenkerendschaltern gefahren. Ich lasse ihn das erstmal machen, später umrüsten kann man immer noch.

Ja, mit modernerem SRAM Antrieb (1.1) hatte ich auch geliebäugelt, es dann aber wieder verworfen, weil ich immer auf die Spitzenteile schaue (bin so gepolt, kann ich nix für), und die waren mir angesichts des vorhandenen ungefahrenen Ultegraschaltwerks dann einfach zu teuer.

Bangla, findest du den Scheinwerfer so schwer? Wie gesagt, ich verbaue kein Batterielicht, sondern Licht mit Nabendynamo, der ist schon gute 300g schwerer als eine Novatecnabe, aber ich will einfach, daß er immer mit Licht fährt. Im engsten Viertel darf er jetzt schon allein raus, der Radius wird sich vergrößern, da will ich mir um das Licht keine Gedanken machen müssen. Von welchem redest du genau?

Übrigens meine ich mich zu erinnern, daß Suntour und Shimano Schaltungskomponenten früher kompatibel zueinander waren. Paul war Shimano kompatibel, also müßte es mit den Suntour Triggern (wie hießen die doch gleich?) auch funktionieren.

Oliver


----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Bangla, findest du den Scheinwerfer so schwer? Wie gesagt, ich verbaue kein Batterielicht, sondern Licht mit Nabendynamo, der ist schon gute 300g schwerer als eine Novatecnabe, aber ich will einfach, daß er immer mit Licht fährt. Im engsten Viertel darf er jetzt schon allein raus, der Radius wird sich vergrößern, da will ich mir um das Licht keine Gedanken machen müssen. Von welchem redest du genau?
> 
> Übrigens meine ich mich zu erinnern, daß Suntour und Shimano Schaltungskomponenten früher kompatibel zueinander waren. Paul war Shimano kompatibel, also müßte es mit den Suntour Triggern (wie hießen die doch gleich?) auch funktionieren.
> 
> Oliver




Paul ist Shimano-kompatibel und Precision Sram-kompatibel - oder war´s genau andersrum?
Wie auch immer, Suntour ist ja noch mal ne andere Geschichte, keine Ahnung, zu welchen anderen Schaltwerken die Suntour Trigger kompatibel sind.
Shimano und Suntour hab ich nie gemischt, meine Räder waren immer 100%-Shimano-frei.

Aber das mit den Schalthebeln für Kinderhände scheint ja eines der kniffligsten Aspekte beim Kinder-MTB zu sein, und verglichen zu unserem Hänfling habt ihr wohl sogar Kerle mit richtig Schmackes, scheint mir.



Zum Licht: Die Lampe ist vielleicht für n Dynamo-Licht vergleichsweise leicht, aber unterm Strich doch ne Menge Gewicht, warum nimmst du denn net ne Batterielampe oder ne LED-Lampe?
Ich bin ja echt n eingefleischter Retro-Fan, aber nen Dynamo tu ich mir und meiner Familie seit über 10 Jahren nimmer an.


----------



## trolliver (20. September 2013)

Hi Bangla,

okay, kleiner Exkurs zum Licht. Wie ich schon schrieb, ich will, daß meine Kinder immer Licht anhaben, wenn sie allein unterwegs sind. Ich frage mich in meiner Fahrradstadt Oldenburg immer wieder, wie die ganzen Dunkelfahrer überleben, wenn sie auf der falschen Straßenseite ohne Licht dahingondeln. Ich passe, wenn ich Auto fahre, immer auf wie ein Luchs; täte ich das nicht, hätte ich schon einige über'n Haufen gefahren. Vielleicht machen das alle, zumindest viele so, aber verlassen will ich mich lieber nicht darauf.

In meiner Münchener Zeit bin ich die ersten zwei Jahre auch mit Akkulicht gefahren, auf Schnee durch den englischen Garten, insgesamt 9km täglich hin und wieder zurück. Ich weiß, wie ich dann während der Fahrt gemerkt habe, die Lampe fängt an zu funzeln, muß ich wohl laden, und wenn ich dann abgekämpft, weil gerast wie ein Irrer, nach Hause kam, hab' ich's verbaselt und fuhr am folgenden Tag also ohne Licht... 

Dann habe ich umgerüstet: Zwei SON-Laufräder für meine Frau und mich gebaut und ab da keine Gedanken mehr an das Licht, die verdammten Akkus, aufstecken, abstecken etc. In der Stadt war das die absolute Wohltat - und ist es immer noch. Und wenn ich schon zu bräsig bin, mich um Lampen und Akkus zu kümmern, wird Phillipp es noch viel mehr sein, der weiß ja 10 Minuten später nicht mehr, wo er was hingelegt hat.

Auf den Transalps, auch auf Radreisen, ist das was anderes, da bin ich organisiert, habe daher das Licht wieder abmontiert, leichtes Laufrad drauf, 6kg-Rucksack und Stirnlampe bzw. Minirücklicht mit Batterien dabei. War auch immer nötig, so oft wie wir in die Dunkelheit gekommen sind.

Es ist mmer ein Kompromiß. Ich bin überhaupt kein Nostalgiefan, es soll immer leicht und praktisch sein. Widerspricht sich manchmal, dann wähle ich meist praktisch. Ein Gepäckträger ist auch praktisch, daher kommt er auch drauf. Sollte Philipp mal mit mir in die Berge fahren, kann ich das alles schön abmontieren, leichtes vorderes Laufrad drauf und los geht's. Ansonsten wird's halt so leicht wie mit meinen Vorgaben möglich, also irgendwas unter 9 kg mit allem drum und dran. Mit der Moskitogabel vielleicht sogar 8,5.

Oliver


----------



## Edelziege (20. September 2013)

Moin Moin,

das geht auch, und zwar paßt die Feder vom Drehgriff des DualDrive Schalters perfekt für geringe Schaltkräft in Löserichtung.

Viele Grüße,
Georg



Roelof schrieb:


> nein, weil die Feder in Originallänge auf "Neutral" schon leicht vorgespannt wird. das fällt weg, dann geht das in Summe leichter. Wobei ich immer noch nicht sicher bin, ob eine weniger starke Feder nicht besser wäre...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Hi Bangla,
> 
> okay, kleiner Exkurs zum Licht. Wie ich schon schrieb, ich will, daß meine Kinder immer Licht anhaben, wenn sie allein unterwegs sind. Ich frage mich in meiner Fahrradstadt Oldenburg immer wieder, wie die ganzen Dunkelfahrer überleben, wenn sie auf der falschen Straßenseite ohne Licht dahingondeln. Ich passe, wenn ich Auto fahre, immer auf wie ein Luchs; täte ich das nicht, hätte ich schon einige über'n Haufen gefahren. Vielleicht machen das alle, zumindest viele so, aber verlassen will ich mich lieber nicht darauf.
> 
> ...



Licht ist im Straßenverkehr (und auch im Gelände, wenn man in der Dunkelheit fährt) sehr wichtig, das steht außer Zweifel.

Akkulampen haben für dich also den Nachteil, dass die Akkus zu schnell leer werden. Gut, dann kommen die für dich nicht in Frage, okay (bin noch nie nen ganzen Tag lang gefahren, um zu sehen, ob dann die Lichtleistung schwächer wird; außer Island, da hatte ich aber gar kein Licht dabei, hab´s auch nicht gebraucht, bin z. B. in der "Missetäter"-Wüste 2 Tage lang keinem anderen Fahrzeug/Menschen begegnet).

Aber was spricht dann gegen LED? Grade wo du selbst schreibst "es sollte immer leicht und praktisch sein" - was gibt es denn leichteres und praktischeres wie LED-Leuchten?
Ich verwend das Zeugs seit über 10 Jahren, egal ob nun beim Trekking in Island oder beim täglichen Überlebenskampf (bzw. nächtlichen Toilettengang an den Haustieren vorbei zum Plumpsklo  ) in West-Bengalen.


----------



## trifi70 (20. September 2013)

Versteh ich nicht. Der Lumotec ist doch LED. Schon alleine von der Lichtausbeute her kommt anderes doch gar nicht in Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (20. September 2013)

Ich kann trollivers Argumente schon nachvollziehen. Von einem Kind zu erwarten dass es die Batterieleuchten immer an- und VOR ALLEM absteckt wenn es das Fahrrad abstellt ist zuviel verlangt.
Ich sehe das etwas entspannter weil ich meinen Junior die nächste Zeit nirgendwo alleine hinfahren lassen werde und idR auch nicht im Dunkeln.
Wenn sich das mal ändert bin ich auch mit Nabendynamo dabei!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht. Der Lumotec ist doch LED. Schon alleine von der Lichtausbeute her kommt anderes doch gar nicht in Frage



Na trolliver schrieb aber doch was von 100g Gewicht. Unser Mini-LED-Lämpchen wiegt gefühlte 10g und strahlt wie ne Große, wie gesagt, meine Schwägerin fährt damit den ganzen Winter jeden Tag (so zumindest lautet der Plan).

Natürlich gibt es immer irgendwie/irgendwo NOCH mehr Licht, wenn einem die Lichtausbeute wichtiger ist als das Gewicht, dann nimmt man halt meinetwegen so eine große und schwere Lampe. Ich persönlich sehe nur die Notwendigkeit net, aber trolliver wird schon wissen, was er tut - und vor allem ist sein "Kleiner" sicherlich stark genug (der muss ja ein ziemlicher Riese sein), um das Licht-Monstrum zu bewegen... 

Also hab ich das richtig verstanden: Diese schwere Riesenlampe bringt viel mehr Licht als so ne kleine LED-Funzel. Und bei trollivers ist "mehr Licht" entscheidend wichtig. Richtig?

Übrigens: Bei uns z. B. bleiben als Pflichtprogramm das 100g-Fähnchen, die schweren weißen Kenda-Reifen und der wuchtige Race-Face-Atlas-Vorbau dran, trotz Titanteilchen und 0,5g-Feilschen am anderen Ende. Jeder wie er will.


----------



## trifi70 (20. September 2013)

Finde 100g nicht soo viel. Also 4 Eneloop Akkus wiegen auch um 100g. In dem Lumotec Gehäuse steckt ein wirklich guter Reflektor, etwas Elektronik, bei manchen auch ein Schalter. Dann braucht man eine Halterung. Also meine Philips (von der Ausleuchtung momentan immer noch beste zugelassene Radlampe wo gibt) ist deutlich schwerer.


----------



## trolliver (20. September 2013)

Hast du auch die Safe Ride, Trifi? Ich bin von der ja etwas enttäuscht, muß die man neben der B&M direkt fahren, die ist mit ihren 40 Lux bestimmt nicht viel schlechter.

Der IQ wiegt ja allein 72g, das fand ich in Ordnung. die restlichen 28g gehen auf den Halter von R&M, den ich allerdings genial finde.

Wie gesagt, da kommen ein paar Gründe zusammen. Bangla, nun sag doch mal, welche Lampe du meinst? Diese Minidinger, die mit einer Flachbatterie (CR2032) funktionieren? Scheidet aus genannten Gründen aus. Vielleicht reden wir auch aneinander vorbei. Doch angesichts von Puky & Co. bei üblichen Kinderrrädern muß man sicher kein Riese sein, wenn man eine Lampe mit 100g statt 10g bewegt. Philipp liegt mit 113cm derzeit ziemlich im Mittel, vielleicht sogar eher etwas drunter. Aber er kann halt richtig reintreten. 

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (20. September 2013)

Ja, hab die 80 Lux Akku Version damals gekauft als die noch recht neu war. Vorher Ixon IQ die ich immer gut fand... Die war nach der ersten Fahrt mit der Philips völlig out  Größter Nachteil ist die kurze Laufzeit auf heller Stufe. Und die Stiftungstester bemängelten im aktuellen Test die Wasserfestigkeit und die neue Halterung. Ich habe bisher keine Probleme.

Finde die harmonische Ausleuchtung, vor allem auch in der Breite, und die absolute Helligkeit sehr beeindruckend. Die Dynamo-Variante ist wohl etwas schwächer. Getoppt wird die Lampe nur von der sehr teuren Big BANG


----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Bangla, nun sag doch mal, welche Lampe du meinst? Diese Minidinger, die mit einer Flachbatterie (CR2032) funktionieren? Scheidet aus genannten Gründen aus. Vielleicht reden wir auch aneinander vorbei.



Na irgendne x-beliebige LED-Funzel ausm Supermarkt, wir haben unser vorne-hinten-Set für 7 oder 8 Euro beim Rossmann gekauft.
Flach-/Knopf-Batterie?
Keine Ahnung, war noch nicht leer, daher sind wir noch nicht in Verlegenheit gekommen, nach ner Batterie zu schauen.
Meine Petzl LED-Stirnlampe war erst nach 10 Jahren leer, tatsächlich, da gab es sogar ein Batteriefach zum Wechseln.

Irgendwie steh ich echt immer noch aufm Schlauch, welche nächtliche Monte-Carlo-Rallye oder Transalp ihr fahren wollt, für den normalen Straßenverkehr reicht doch das übliche Blink-Blink, was die tapferen Schlechtwetter-Radler auf ihrem Helm oder am Rucksack oder an der Sattelstütze (per Klettverschluss) angebracht haben!?


----------



## trifi70 (20. September 2013)

"Blink-Blick" 

Ich hatte ja schon länger den Verdacht: Du meinst so Mini-LED-Lichter um gesehen zu werden. Wir reden jedoch von Lampen, mit denen man auch was sieht, selbst in richtiger Finsternis, die leuchten den Weg auch aus. Klassisches Missverständnis.


----------



## trolliver (20. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Irgendwie steh ich echt immer noch aufm Schlauch, welche nächtliche Monte-Carlo-Rallye oder Transalp ihr fahren wollt, für den normalen Straßenverkehr reicht doch das übliche Blink-Blink, was die tapferen Schlechtwetter-Radler auf ihrem Helm oder am Rucksack oder an der Sattelstütze (per Klettverschluss) angebracht haben!?



Also manchmal weiß ich nicht so richtig, ob das jetzt eine kabarettistische Einlage von dir ist oder ernst...  Ich müßte mich jetzt schon selbst zitieren, um zu verdeutlichen, worum es mir dabei geht. Aber belassen wir es dabei, ich lese heraus, daß es für dich völlig undenkbar und ab von der Welt ist, ein Dynamo betriebenes Licht ans Fahrrad zu schrauben, weil die billigen LEDs vom Discounter es ja auch tun. Finde ich völlig in Ordnung. Für mich ist eine Fahnenstange ein Nogo - Philipp hatte eine, doch die hat er als Wurfspieß mißbraucht, die hat keine drei Tage gehalten... 

Wir haben übrigens das Glück, einerseits relativ stadtnah zu wohnen, andererseits kaum 200m von uns aber über ein Biotop in eine naturgeschützte Moorlandschaft zu kommen, mit tollen Feldwegen. Wenn wir abends noch eine Radtour machen, dann meist dadurch. Philipp hat ja jetzt am CNOC eine Batterielampe mit einer 1 Watt LED, die macht gar nicht schlecht Licht - für Fußgänger. Für`s Rad ist die völlig überfordert. Philipp hat von Anfang an gesagt, er wolle auch so ein Licht wie wir. Hat er bald.

Echt, Trifi, ist das noch einmal solch ein Unterschied zur Dynamo betriebenen Safe Ride? Die ist immerhin auch mit 60 Lux angegeben, sie leuchtet auch gut aus, ich bin zufrieden. Doch hätte ich mir mehr erwartet im Vergleich zum IQ. Ich schätze jedoch, die Entwicklung wird da noch einige Stufen weiter gehen. Den BUM Luxos U habe ich mir auch schon angesehen, doch für 150 Teuro ist mir der Sprung nicht genug. Und Lademöglichkeit für Spielzeug brauche ich bislang nicht unterwegs.

Oliver


----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. September 2013)

Also ist doch das hier der Grund:



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Also hab ich das richtig verstanden: Diese schwere Riesenlampe bringt viel mehr Licht als so ne kleine LED-Funzel. Und bei trollivers ist "mehr Licht" entscheidend wichtig. Richtig?




Sagt´s doch gleich, dann brauch ich net so lange rumrätseln, wieso man sich so schwere Riesenlampen antut. Wenn ihr das braucht, meinetwegen...

PS: Wenn man nur den oberen Teil der Fähnchenstange verbaut, dann bleibt trotzdem noch ein Wurfspieß (der untere Teil der Fähnchenstange) übrig. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (20. September 2013)

Ich tu mich halt mit dem Begriff "schwere Riesenlampe" angesichts des B&M Lumotec IQ schwer   , aber das ist *einer* der Gründe. Die anderen wurden hinlänglich besprochen. Dachte ich zumindest....

Ja, Philipp hat beide Teile als Wurfspieße mißbraucht  . Die war eh von der Oma und hätte den Weg ans Rad nicht gefunden.


----------



## trifi70 (20. September 2013)

Aber das Fähnchen hängt dann eigentlich zu tief und spießt auch noch ausgerechnet in Augenhöhe nach oben?!  Wir fahren den Funtrailer ohne und fürs CNOC gabs erst gar kein Fähnchen 

trolliver, ich hab die beiden Philips Geschwister nie vergleichend in natura gesehen, aber in irgendeinem Test waren mal Ausleuchtbilder dabei, und Leute die beide gefahren sind, meinen das auch, dass das Akku Modell sichtbar mehr Licht bringt. Ich hab die Lampe jetzt 3 (?) Jahre und dachte eigentlich schon, dass BUMM da mal nachzieht, bisher aber noch nix gesehen. Die IXON IQ ist ja inzwischen ein Oldie... Für den Straßenverkehr ist die Philips mehr als ausreichend, normal reicht dann die Abblendstufe. Im (stockdunklen) Wald auf breiten Wegen ist auch super. Trails sind halt wegen der STVZO gerechten Kappung oben nicht optimal zu fahren. Da müsste dann ein Lupine (oder China-Nachbau) Hirschbrenner ran  Mach ich aber nicht mehr, aus Rücksicht auf andere Waldbewohner


----------



## trolliver (20. September 2013)

Mal was Neues zum Rad: Damit die Kette nicht abläuft, hatte ich schon frühzeitig an einen Rockring gedacht und war total froh, als ich einen passenden für meinen Compact-Lochkreis über Ebay Kleinanzeigen ergattern konnte. Die Ernüchterung kam mit der Waage: deutlich über 100g, das geht nicht. Er wird damit wohl nicht gleich Trial auf Mauern üben. Was bleibt? Kettenführung, aber die mag ich irgendwie nicht. Schutzringe gibt es sonst für die Kurbelgarnitur nicht oder nicht mehr. Aber Kettenblätter sieht man immer mal auf Ebay. Also zwei schöne Stronglight 36Z Kettenblätter für je 8 ersteigert. Und dann? Zähne absägen? Abdrehen?

Ich bin kein Metaller, habe zwar eine Drechsel- aber keine Drehbank. Mein Vater auch, aber der hat auch einen Kreuzsupport dafür, Drehmeißel auch, außerdem die nötige niedrige Geschwindigkeit. Also habe ich mir eine Aufnahme für die Kettenblätter aus Holz gebastelt, auf eine Mitnehmerscheibe geschraubt, und dann ging es ans Zentrieren. Nicht so einfach, aber es hat einigermaßen geklappt.

Hier sieht man den Meißel schon in Aktion. Aufgrund der niedrigen Drehzahl sowie der kurzen Blitzbelichtungszeit erkennt man die Bewegung nicht, aber es fliegen ein paar Späne...  Da meine Schrauben zum Fixieren des Blattes zu lang waren, mußte ich drei Kettenblattmuttern als Unterlegscheiben mißbrauchen. 







Und so sieht das Ergebnis aus:






Es tut mir ja schon etwas leid um die schönen Kettenblätter, aber was soll man machen... 

Die Ringe sind nicht 100%ig gleich geworden, doch das macht nichts, denke ich mal. Ich muß sie noch wiegen und zusammenstecken, dann kommt das Ergebnis.

Oliver


----------



## trolliver (21. September 2013)

So. Der eine Ring wiegt 43, der andere 44g. Hätte gehofft, es sei weniger. Mal sehen.

Zusammengebaut gibt das folgendes Bild:











Wenn man drauf achtet, erkennt man, daß die Ringe nicht ganz konzentrisch geworden sind. Für mich weniger schlimm. Bedenklicher ist für mich die geringe Höhe. Nicht, daß die Kette dann über einen der Ringe abläuft... das werden Fahrtests zeigen, doch die stehen frühestens Mitte Oktober an. Wenn sich die Befürchtung bewahrheitet, muß ich das mit größeren Kettenblättern wiederholen.

Man erkennt außerdem, daß die Kettenblattschrauben zu lang sind. Das wußte ich zuvor schon, meine geringe Hoffnung war, daß die Muttern auch durch die Distanzhülsen passen, tun sie aber nicht. Also muß ich die Schrauben kürzen, hoffentlich geht das gut. Kürzere in rot für zwei Schutzscheiben habe ich nicht gefunden, diese sind 19,5mm lang.

Die Kurbelgarnitur selbst wollte ich eigentlich so lassen. Sie wiegt 368g, um eventuell noch eine Hohlkehle in die Rückseiten zu fräsen, fehlen mir die Voraussetzungen. Ich bin mir noch unschlüssig, ob ich sie noch polieren lasse. Es gibt Betriebe in OL, die sich auf sowas spezialisiert haben (hauptsächlich für Autofelgen), doch leider eloxiert keiner von denen. Wäre auch eine Preisfrage.

Oliver


----------



## johnparka (21. September 2013)

Gute Arbeit, die sind schön geworden. Und das Gewicht ist auch ok. Mein Bashguard von Race Face wiegt allein 136gr .


----------



## Nimron (21. September 2013)

Hallo Oliver

Um noch etwas Gewicht zu sparen, könntest Du ja einige Löcher reinbohren. Ist nicht schwer und da die "Kettenführungen" ja nicht belastet werden, ist der Verlust an Steifigkeit vernachlässigbar.

Viel Spaß noch beim Aufbau!

Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (21. September 2013)

Klasse, is jut jeworden  Und auf die Idee muss man auch erstmal kommen 

Reicht nicht eigentlich auch (bei natürlich schlechterer Optik) ein Umwerfer aus? Dazu ein Kettenblatt ohne Schalthilfen und gut ist? So fahr ich an meinem Alltagsrad (auch holprige Waldwege etc.) und es gibt keine Kettenabwürfe. Hinten 9fach, die Sitzstrebe ist aber natürlich was länger als am Kinderrad...

Dann gäbe es noch die Variante Hosenschutzring o.ä. außen und dazu innen einen Kettenabweiser. Das ist so eine Art Umwerferschelle mit Nase, die Richtung Kettenblatt orientiert wird und das Runterfallen der Kette nach innen verhindert.

Ich hab hier ne eigentlich schöne Kurbel vom Moskito inkl. Ringen liegen, aber die is mit 140 viel zu lang. Überlege, mir die kürzen zu lassen. cc scheint ja gelegentlich noch Aufträge auszuführen...


----------



## michfisch (21. September 2013)

Hi,
Löcher sehen gut aus, würde ich auch machen. Haben wir damals schon in den 80ern bei unseren RR gemacht, da sogar am Kettenblatt. Hat immer gehalten, da war schon Belastung drauf.
Aber warum macht ihr euch so ne Arbeit mit den hässlichen Scheiben?
Ne Kettenführung oben tut´s doch locker und ist noch leichter.
Ihr fahrt doch selbst am MTB nicht so Teile, oder?
Gruss M



Nimron schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver
> 
> Um noch etwas Gewicht zu sparen, könntest Du ja einige Löcher reinbohren. Ist nicht schwer und da die "Kettenführungen" ja nicht belastet werden, ist der Verlust an Steifigkeit vernachlässigbar.
> 
> ...


----------



## michfisch (21. September 2013)

oh! trifi war schneller


----------



## trolliver (21. September 2013)

Vielen Dank zusammen! Wie gesagt, ich mag Kettenführungen nicht, rein optisch. Dann schon lieber solch häßliche Scheiben....  Sonst hätte ich eine Bionicon mit 20g verbaut. Hosenschutzring habe ich gesucht, aber nicht gefunden. Auch nicht lokal in vielen Läden.

Umwerfer kommt dran, wenn Philipp ihn braucht, ohne Funktion.... neee. Ich habe schon ein 44er, wenn er mault, es ginge nicht schnell genug, sowie eine Suchmaschine nach einem 24er, wenn er in die Gegenrichtung mault. 

Bohren wäre mein nächstees Anliegen gewesen. 10 5mm Bohrungen an den Kurbelarmenden.... Gut daß ich mir mein Holzstück aufbewahrt habe, wegen des Kreismittelpunkts... 

Oliver


----------



## trolliver (21. September 2013)

Achso: die Distanzhülsen sind falsch. Sie sind für das kleine Kettenblatt im 58er Lochkreis, wofür immer man die brauchen soll. Daß die Shops auch immer so spärliche Informationen liefern.... grrrr. Ich habe bislang einen einzigen Shop für den richtigen Durchmesser (innen 10mm) gefunden, da gibt's die auch nur in 1mm Dicke, so daß ich davon 15 Stück nehmen müßte. Kennt jemand noch andere Bezugsquellen?

Oliver

EDIT: gefunden.


----------



## trolliver (23. September 2013)

Die Lochung der Kettenablaufschutzringe war dran. Vieeel Fleißarbeit für ein paar Gramm (zwei mal 11, einmal ganze 3g), na ja...  Man könnte aber auf den Geschmack kommen  Mal überlegen, was man noch so alles lochen kann... irgendwie muß ich den superschweren Scheinwerfer ja wieder wettmachen.  Was aber mache ich mit den 300g vom Dynamo? Rahmen lochen? Immerhin gibt es Gitterrohrrahmen...






Oliver


----------



## Taurus1 (24. September 2013)

Die Optik hat was.
Und kriegst ein Fleißsternchen *


----------



## trolliver (25. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank nachträglich, Taurus.

Nachtschicht. Zeit für ein Update. Das Zentrieren habe ich vor mir hergeschoben, solch verwurstete Ergebnisse nach dem Aufspeichen ohne Zentrieren hatte ich wirklich noch nie. Allerdings ging es dann doch relativ gut - bis auf die Tatsache, daß ich das Hinterrad 2-3mm versetzt zentriert hatte... da hatte sich wohl ein Arm des Zentrierständers nicht korrekt bewegt. Das zu korrigieren ist eine ganz schöne Kurbelei, geht allerdings ohne großes Nachzentrieren.

Außerdem ist die Gabel ja da, nach einer Reinigung und nach Entfernen der originalen Cantischrauben sowie des originalen Gabelkonus konnte ich sie einbauen. Und noch so ein paar Dinge. Weil ich keine Lust mehr auf den engen Heizungskeller hatte, bin ich zwischenzeitlich ins Eßzimmer umgezogen und habe mich da breit gemacht. Viel bessere Versorgungslage...  Meine Frau: "Ach du lieber Himm... oh! Das sieht ja schön aus!"  Gebremst hat mich nun, daß ich entgegen meiner Annahme keine Bremsinnenzüge mehr vorrätig hatte. Wie kann mir sowas passieren? Dan ganzen Krempel kann ich natürlich gleich wieder in den Heizungskeller schaffen... Übrigens geht Phillipp da wirklich nicht rein, er hat noch nichts gesehen.

Hier nun ein erstes Aufbaubild als MTB. Fast zu schade, weiterzumachen... aber in der Stadt ist die übrige Ausrüstung einfach praktischer. Das Bike wiegt, wie der unten stehenden Tabelle zu entnehmen ist, als reines MTB 6755g, ein guter Wert. Den Nabendynamo habe ich da rausgerechnet, eine Nabe mit 60g ist wie auch eine Felge und Speichen bereits vorhanden, für kommende Ausflüge in die Berge.





Hier ein Bild vom Tretlagerbereich. Erstmals richtig zusammengebaut. Vermutlich könnte ich auf die Scheiben verzichten, doch mag ich die Optik, auch wenn die Guards zu klein geworden sind, wie man an der Kette sieht. Die Kurbel habe ich noch polieren lassen. Und die Kette hält vom Gewicht her nicht, was KMC verspricht, die hier wiegt 257g, gekürzt 209g, ich könnte noch zwei Glieder herausnehmen.





Hier sieht man, wie schmal die Felge von Kinlin ist. Ich mag die Optik von schmaler Felge mit breiten Reifen, das macht die Reifen höher. Probleme mit dem Reifendurchgang am Hinterbau habe ich nicht.





Die Bremse von AEST. Und ich muß sagen: sie ist wirklich fummelig zu montieren. Zudem war sie im Karton falsch zusammengesetzt. Bin gespannt auf die Einstellbarkeit, am Hinterrad ist es sehr eng.





Nabendynamo ist angeschlossen und gibt Strom. Die Spannachsen von AEST sind zu lang, müssen noch gekürzt werden. Das habe ich noch nie erlebt. *Muß man dabei etwas beachten wegen gerolltem Gewinde?* Ich würde sie, wie auch Titanschrauben, einfach abflexen.





Schaltung. Die Schaltaußenhüllen sind aluummantelt, daher das niedrige Gewicht. Montage problemlos. Allerdings wirklich sehr hohe Schaltkräfte beim Runterschalten. Ich bin gespannt, ob Philipp das hinkriegt.





Und hier die Gewichte. Jene für die Stadt (Gepäckträger, Bleche etc.) habe ich hier rausgenommen, die kommen in der nächsten Auflistung. Ein paar Angaben haben sich seit der letzten Liste leicht geändert, weil hier und da gekürzt wurde.





Oliver


----------



## wintermute (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

schoene Gabel 

Das teil ist echt schoen geworden.
Fuer meinen Kleinen hab ich auch noch eine Kiste voller Teile, damit er, wenn der grosse sein 24er bekommt, das 20 Zoll nicht einfach uebernimmt, sondern qusai erin Upgrade erhaelt. Lustigerweise hab ich auch noch AEST Bremsen auf Ebay "geschossen". Neue Kurbel, neue Laufraeder (m,uss noch zusammenbauen) etc. pp. 
Zu den Kosten schweige ich lieber... ;-)

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## trolliver (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Thomas,

ja, die Gabel  ist richtig fein und macht das Rad etwas Moskito ähnlich. Wobei letzteres schon deutlich größer ist, vom Rahmen her. Das einzige, was mir an ihr fehlt, sind die Ösen an den Ausfallenden für die Schutzbleche. Da werde ich basteln müssen. Loch bohren und Gewindeniete reinziehen traue ich mich nicht, weil ich nicht weiß, wie dick die Gabelscheiden sind. Bei einer Stahlgabel habe ich das schon einmal gemacht.

Die Bremsen von AEST: schau vorher, ob vorn und hinten mit den richtigen Bremsschuhen links und rechts bestückt sind. Wenn du tauschen mußt, mach es, bevor du die Bremse montiert hast, sonst wird das ein arges Gefummel.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (25. Oktober 2013)

So. Bremszüge gekauft, montiert, was bei den AEST-Bremsen gut gelöst ist - und Probefahrt gemacht!  Fährt gut. Die Schaltung mußte natürlich noch etwas nachgestellt werden gegenüber dem Trockenlauf, doch  einmal richtig eingestellt, flutschen die Gänge. Die Schaltkräfte wirken während der Fahrt aus besserer Haltung heraus (gegenüber neben dem Fahrrad am Montageständer stehend) geringer.

.Die Bremsen ziehen nicht zu scharf, allerdings quietscht die vordere erbärmlich. Da muß ich nochmal ran; mal sehen, wie sich das abstellen läßt. Die Bremszüge wiegen anstelle der veranschlagten 100g nur 45g. Neues Gewicht: Exact 6,7kg als reines MTB. 

Hier mal zwei Draußenfotos. Leider schien hier heute nicht mehr die Sonne...


----------



## storck-riesen (25. Oktober 2013)

Das Bike ist ganz schick geworden , mit Ausnahme der Pedale und Kettenblattschrauben. Die passen farblich irgendwie gar nicht dazu. Entweder auch in Schwarz oder Golden (falls es goldene Kinderpedale gibt). Die Kurbel in schwarz Elox mit goldenen Kettenblattschrauben käme bestimmt auch gut.


----------



## trifi70 (25. Oktober 2013)

Is doch ganz chic geworden  Zur Farbe der Pedale wurde schon was gesagt... Einige Teile erkenne ich direkt wieder  (Gabel, Sattel...).

Zum Koterer-Problem: es gibt von Cateye Schellen in diversen Durchmessern, SP-9 ist glaube der größte, für die Moskitogabel aber zu fett. Damit kann man die Schutzbleche montieren, ohne metallbearbeitend an der Gabel tätig zu werden. 

Wegen der Schaltkraft ist das RD-6700 nicht die ideale Wahl. Ich vermute Shimano hat die Kraft der Rückstellfeder deshalb erhöht, weil bei dieser Serie (und folgenden) die Schaltzüge unter Lenkerband verlegt werden und damit mehr Reibung entsteht als bei den vorher üblichen "Wäscheleinen".


----------



## trolliver (25. Oktober 2013)

@storck-riesen Danke! Du hast recht, es ist mir auf den Bildern auch aufgefallen. Das Rot der Pedalen, Kettenblatt- und Kurbelschrauben sowie der Endhülsen aller Züge ist ein typisches Eloxalrot, deutlich dunkler als das Ferrarirot des Rahmens, jedoch keineswegs violett oder dunkel magenta, wie es auf den Bildern scheint. Aber richtig, mir wäre die genaue Farbe des Rahmens für die roten Anbauteile auch lieber gewesen. Gold wäre mir für die Pedalen zuviel (Philipp nicht).

Ich hatte überlegt, die Kurbeln schwarz eloxieren zu lassen und schon ein Angebot vom nächsten Eloxierer eingeholt. 45 Euro war mir dann jedoch zu viel.

Es muß auch noch Raum für Verbesserungen bleiben, wenn Töchterchen soweit ist...


----------



## trolliver (25. Oktober 2013)

Hi Trifi,

die Cateye-Schellen habe ich gesehen, doch die Gabel ist oval in ihrem Querschnitt. Dafür sind die Schellen zu steif. Ich habe nun Befestigungen für Flaschenhalter besorgt, davon eine probehalber montiert, sieht man auf dem unteren Bild direkt über der Spannachsenmutter. Das wirkt erstmal vielversprechend.

Koterer??

Tja, dann habe ich wohl ein falsches Schaltwerk. Ich habe allerdings immer schon, auch am MTB seit Anfang der 90er, als ich noch mit Trainingsbügel gefahren bin, die Schaltzüge unter dem Lenkerband verlegt, ich dachte auch, das sei völlig üblich seit Generationen. Aufgehört habe ich damit, als ich keine Trainingsbügel aus Alu mehr auftreiben konnte...

Erstmal soll Mr. Berserker sehen, wie er damit zurecht kommt, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## trifi70 (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich meine: die Schellen ziehen sich in Form. Wichtiger als der Querschnitt ist, dass die Gabelscheiden sich nicht stark nach unten verjüngen. Dann könnte die Schelle nach unten rutschen (könnte man versuchen mit (doppelseitigen) Klebeband entgegenzuwirken). Und ganz unten muss man die Schellen auch gar nicht montieren.

Ok, Kotflügel, besser? 

Schaltwerk ist nicht "falsch". Ist ordentlich leicht im Vergleich zu MTB-Schaltwerken (auch gegenüber Vorserien 6500 etc.) und hat kurzen Käfig. Nur die Feder ist halt suboptimal. Bei älteren ist die schwächer, dafür ist dann das Schaltwerk schwerer. Gibt aber auch Schaltwerke mit verstellbarer Federkraft (XTR, Dura Ace auch?).


----------



## Edelziege (26. Oktober 2013)

Moin Moin,

irgendwo hatte ich schon geschrieben, daß der MRX-Schalter nicht die erste Wahl ist. Ein Drehgriff mit SRS-Technik ist beim Runterschalten deutlich leichtgängiger, in Richtung raufschalten kann durch Kürzen der Kompressionsfeder beliebig getunt werden.

Schönes Rad geworden!

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (26. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> So. Bremszüge gekauft, montiert, was bei den AEST-Bremsen gut gelöst ist - und Probefahrt gemacht!  Fährt gut. Die Schaltung mußte natürlich noch etwas nachgestellt werden gegenüber dem Trockenlauf, doch  einmal richtig eingestellt, flutschen die Gänge. Die Schaltkräfte wirken während der Fahrt aus besserer Haltung heraus (gegenüber neben dem Fahrrad am Montageständer stehend) geringer.
> 
> .Die Bremsen ziehen nicht zu scharf, allerdings quietscht die vordere erbärmlich. Da muß ich nochmal ran; mal sehen, wie sich das abstellen läßt. Die Bremszüge wiegen anstelle der veranschlagten 100g nur 45g. Neues Gewicht: Exact 6,7kg als reines MTB.
> 
> Hier mal zwei Draußenfotos. Leider schien hier heute nicht mehr die Sonne...



der sattel ist schon ganz unten und wieso dann noch so ein spacerturm unter dem vorbau?
sieht aus wie n chopper......!

die farben beissen sich auch irgendwie.


----------



## trolliver (26. Oktober 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> der sattel ist schon ganz unten und wieso dann noch so ein spacerturm unter dem vorbau?
> sieht aus wie n chopper......!
> 
> die farben beissen sich auch irgendwie.



Chopper find' ich gutt!  Wäre ich bislang nicht drauf gekommen, erinnert mich an meinen Highriser früher... Ganz einfach, weil ich sie später noch brauchen werde, wenn der Knirps es wagen sollte, zu wachsen. Ich wollte mir das nicht durch Kürzen des Gabelschaftes ein für allemal verbauen.

Ja, auf die Pedalfarben ist schon eingegangen worden. Damit müssen wir jetzt leben, dafür kaufe ich keine neuen, es sei denn, Philipp will sonst nicht damit fahren. Obwohl... ich hätte da noch ein Paar abgewetzte Plastikpedalen von seinem Isla...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (26. Oktober 2013)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> irgendwo hatte ich schon geschrieben, daß der MRX-Schalter nicht die erste Wahl ist. Ein Drehgriff mit SRS-Technik ist beim Runterschalten deutlich leichtgängiger, in Richtung raufschalten kann durch Kürzen der Kompressionsfeder beliebig getunt werden.
> 
> ...



Moin Georg,

danke, schönn zu hören! Keine Sorge, ich habe die SRS-Griffe nicht vergessen, fand nur, daß sie trocken kaum Unterschied in der Bedienung zeigten. Wenn Philipp es nicht hinkriegt, ist das das erste, das ich tausche. Allerdings ist mein Eindruck, daß die hohen Bedienkräfte hauptsächlich, wenn nicht ausschließlich, vom Schaltwerk herrühren. Leider habe ich kein Inversschaltwerk hier rumflliegen, das wäre sonst auch noch eine Maßnahme, doch, wie gesagt, erstmal muß er zusehen

Oliver


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (26. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Chopper find' ich gutt!  Wäre ich bislang nicht drauf gekommen, erinnert mich an meinen Highriser früher... Ganz einfach, weil ich sie später noch brauchen werde, wenn der Knirps es wagen sollte, zu wachsen. Ich wollte mir das nicht durch Kürzen des Gabelschaftes ein für allemal verbauen.
> 
> Ja, auf die Pedalfarben ist schon eingegangen worden. Damit müssen wir jetzt leben, dafür kaufe ich keine neuen, es sei denn, Philipp will sonst nicht damit fahren. Obwohl... ich hätte da noch ein Paar abgewetzte Plastikpedalen von seinem Isla...



man kann es aber auch eleganter lösen.
jetzt n minus vorbau und später n plus vorbau, wobei man da auch noch mit den winkeln spielen kann.
oder aber n riser-bar, immer noch besser als so.....

meine Meinung.

spacer sind n no-go!


----------



## trifi70 (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde, auch in Anbetracht der Seltenheit und schweren Beschaffbarkeit dieser Gabel, einen sorgsamen Umgang mit der Schaftlänge durchaus angebracht. Besser als: Abgeschnitten, abgeschnitten, ... sch$$$$, immer noch zu kurz. 

So passt sie später auch noch in einen anderen Rahmen, falls nötig.

Hätte die Spacer aber normal schwazz matt genommen, dann fiele es nicht so auf... aber es muss dem Junior gefallen, nicht uns.


----------



## trolliver (26. Oktober 2013)

Genau. Für Philipp kann kaum genug Gold dran kommen, ich hätte sonst natürlich drauf verzichtet, mag Gold ohnehin nicht besonders. Ich habe mich noch zurückgehalten, zur Not hätte ich noch eine Glocke in Gold , aber die schwarze Cateye ist besser (ich hatte doch mal einen Fred gestartet... die Cateye ist wirklich mechanisch besser gemacht und lauter als Noname Glocken). Bei den Pedalen überlege ich jetzt noch... abmontieren und noch als neuwertig verscheuern und neue ordern... dann alte Plastikpedalen morgen am Geburtstagstisch... ach herrjeh...


----------



## Ann (26. Oktober 2013)

ich glaube Philipp find das neue radl einfach megageil, weil es eh kein anderer hat und papa es so gebaut hat. viel spaß beim beschenken und frohes kinderstrahlen schauen!


----------



## Taurus1 (27. Oktober 2013)

cooles Teil,
 und das Gewicht ist echt Top!

Gut gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (27. Oktober 2013)

Danke Ihr beiden. Aber im Ernst: ich glaube, ich freue mich noch mehr als Philipp.  Auf seine Reaktion morgen, wie immer die ausfällt.


----------



## trolliver (27. Oktober 2013)

So, es ist fertig. Fast, also verschenkfertig. Denn ich habe noch einmal mit meiner Frau über die Pedalen gesprochen. Sie meinte, es sei ihr gar nicht aufgefallen, doch jetzt, wo ich es sagte... und wir werden ihm neue, schwarze besorgen. Die roten stehen zum Verkauf, werde sie im Bikemarkt einstellen.

Ziel der STVZO-Ausstattung war es, gleichermaßen gute wie robuste Teile zu finden, die das Gewicht nicht unnötig in die Höhe schrauben. Der Gepäckträger stand eigentlich als erstes fest, ein Isla hier aus dem Bikemarkt. Leider habe ich beim Auseinanderbiegen der Streben zuviel Gewalt angewandt, so daß er gerissen ist. Dann hatte ich ein ehrgeiziges Projekt: einen Tubus Vega so zu bearbeiten, daß er an Philipps 20er paßt. Leider habe ich kein Schweißgerät mehr, und meine Erfahrung damit liegt mindestens 15 Jahre zurück. Also einen befreundeten Karosseriebauer gefragt, der mit mir früher alte Karren um die Wette zusammengeschweißt hat und immer noch voll dabei ist. Er meinte: laß es. Das wird nie so gut wie du es vermutlich haben willst. hm, Ernüchterung. Gut, der Vega ist nicht weg, kommt an sein 26er, wenn es soweit ist, außerdem habe ich ihn für 35 Euro bekommen. Doch nun ging die Suche von neuem los.

Irgendwann stieß ich zufällig auf Kokua. Deren 20er hat ähnlich tiefe Sitzstreben wie das Poison, der Gepäckträger ist genau darauf zugeschnitten. Bestellt - und siehe da, er paßt! Und wiegt nicht einmal zuviel: 514g mit allen Schrauben.






Ein Problem waren die Schutzbleche. Nicht die Auswahl, da gibt es für mich nur Bleumels, doch das Gewicht! Nur die Bleche wiegen 200g, okay, aber die VA-Streben wiegen noch einmal soviel. Das geht nicht. Das hintere Schutzblech habe ich also komplett ohne Streben verbaut. Zwei Schrauben gehen direkt durch das Blech in vorgesehene Rahmengewinde an den Stegen, und der Schutzblechschieber wurde am Gepäckträger befestigt, alles mit Aluschrauben, Dreipunkt, sitzt bombenfest.

Vorn habe ich die Doppelstrebe durch eine einfache ersetzt, und zwar aus einem Karbonstab (gibt es im Modellbauzubehör) mit entsprechender Aufnahme. Auf der einen Seite paßt er in die vorgesehene Befestigung am Schutzblech, da er mit 3mm den gleichen Durchmesser hat wie die VA-Streben. Auf der anderen Seite besorgte ich mir Strebenaufnahmen, welche leider zu groß waren, doch habe ich die Streben mit der Heißklebepistole darin befestigt. Die Aufnahmen an der Gabel sind umfunktionierte Flaschenhalteraufnahmen. Oben mußte das Schutzblech tiefer angesetzt werden, daher kam noch ein Alustreifen zur Verlängerung zum Einsatz. Insgesamt wiegen die Schutzbleche nun mit allen Anbauteilen 250g statt 400.
















Fehlte noch das Lichtkabel. Das habe ich größenteils verborgen verlegt. Bis zur Sitzstrebe in einem 5mm Plastikkanal, den ich mit den C-Clips dort befestigt habe, wo sonst die hydraulische Bremsleitung verläuft. Von der Sitzstrebe an habe ich es durch ein Loch im Schutzblech geführt, so daß es darunter verläuft, bis es am Rücklicht wieder austritt.





Auf diesem Bild sieht man außerdem, wie ich das hintere Schutzblech wegen der V-Brake einschneiden mußte. Meiner Meinung nach sind die Cantisockel ein paar mm zu tief angebracht, jedenfalls war es unmöglich, die Bleche unterhalb der Bremskabelführung zu verlegen. Die Bremsklötze wiederum sind oben ganz am Anschlag, um auf die Bremsflanke der Felge zu kommen.





Austritt direkt hinter dem Schutzblechschieber.

Ach ja, das Cockpit...





Tacho mußte sein. Er fragt mich permanent, wie schnell wir fahren, und ich habe meinen Tacho so gut wie nie dabei, jetzt kann er selbst zusehen. Er hat eine Vmax-Funktion, damit ich sehen kann, ob er mir Märchen erzählt. 

Insgesamt wiegt das Rad mit allen Anbauteilen (auf Wunsch kommt noch eine komplette Liste, bin ich jetzt zu müde zu) 7995g. Für voll ausgestattet (bis auf Ständer) bin ich damit sehr zufrieden..

Auf dem Bild noch mit den roten Pedalen, die sind inzwischen durch einfache ersetzt, bis die schwarzen ankommen.






Sobald die Sattelstütze 5cm raus kann, wird sie durch eine alte Carbonstütze mit fast identischem Gewicht bei voller Länge ersetzt, welche einen Versatz von 2cm hat. Dann wird das Rad auch stimmiger aussehen.

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (27. Oktober 2013)

Ist toll geworden.


----------



## michfisch (27. Oktober 2013)

Find ich auch,  dass Bike ist toll geworden.  Bis auf den Gepäckträger?  Der geht gar nicht,  sieht aus wie ein Fremdkörper.  Viel zu groß und zu weit hinten. Kannst du die Streben nicht kürzen? 
Sonst Hut ab.
Gruß M


----------



## paradox (27. Oktober 2013)

Echt schick geworden! Das Gewicht ist auch sehr löblich! Gefällt ungemein!


----------



## trolliver (28. Oktober 2013)

So. Philipp packt gestern Geschenke aus, die kleinen Nebenbeigeschenke... und das war's erstmal. Nach zwei Stunden frage ich ihn, ob er schon alle Geschenke gesehen hat. Ah... da fällt's ihm ein, das Fahrrad... Ich mache mich auf 'was gefaßt. Es steht draußen in seinem Quadrohaus mit einer alten Decke abgedeckt. "Sieht komisch aus..." Ich mache mich erst recht auf was gefaßt!! Dann kommt als erstes der Gepäckträger zum Vorschein (von dem er immer sagte, er brauche ihn nicht...  ), ein erstes deutliches Blitzen in seinen Augen. Und dann... eine einzige Begeisterung, der ist ausgeflippt.

Dann wird er ernst: "Ich verstehe nicht, Papa, wie du so ein Fahrrad einfach so bauen kannst." "Das zeige ich dir, wenn du Lust dazu hast." "Nein danke. Für meine Kinder werde ich sowas nicht machen." "Warum das denn nicht?" "Viel zu anstrengend und dauert viel zu lange." Soso. Ich sage ihm natürlich, daß er das nicht brauche... 

Nun zum Rad.

 @michfisch Ich verstehe, was du meinst, der Gepäckträger könnte für mich auch kleiner sein. Kürzen geht noch weniger, dann wäre er nicht mehr waagerecht. Ich nehme an, das ist ursprünglich ein Träger für das Dahon, also ein Erwachsenenrad, und wurde von Velotraum und Kokua leicht angepaßt. Durch die niedrige Rahmenhöhe sieht er sehr weit entfernt aus. Auch deshalb schrieb ich, daß das Rad stimmiger aussehen wird, wenn der Sattel 5cm raus kann.

Einen Zentimeter habe ich die Sattelstange schon rausgeholt. Das hat Philipp gleich gesagt, er ist es gewohnt, nur mit den Zehenspitzen auf den Boden zu kommen. Es ginge noch ein Zentimeter. Allerdings sieht man, daß das vom Fahrverhalten für den kleinen Jungen etwas anderes ist als sein kleines CNOC, mit dem er praktisch machen konnte was er wollte. Nun schlingert er wieder etwas und wirkt allgemein nicht so sicher.

Dann kam natürlich gleich die erste Ausfahrt, und ich merkte schon, das geht jetzt anders ab. Wettrennen auf einer schmalen geraden Straße. "Papa, wie schnell war ich?" Ich klicke die Funktionen seines Tachos durch: "32."

Die Schaltung kann er nicht bedienen, er bekommt den Griff nicht gedreht. Ich hatte es befürchtet. Ich werde nun zunächst den Drehgriff mit SRS anbringen, der dummerweise ein viel längeres Griffstück hat. Wenn das nicht reicht, muß ich über einen Schaltwerkswechsel nachdenken. Sind die SRAM-Geschichten mit 1:1 Seileinholdingsbums deutlich leichter zu schalten?

Und dann die AEST Bremsen. Ich lege mich fest: die taugen nicht viel. Erst dachte ich bei meinen Probefahrten, die Aluaußenhüllen seien zu weich, so weich ist der Druckpunkt, überhaupt keiner vorhanden eigentlich. Doch es liegt nicht daran. Die filigranen Bremsarme winden sich wie junge Bäume im Sturm. Als Erwachsener würde ich die nicht fahren. Für ein Kind geht das. Ich schau mir das noch weiter an. Zumindest steht er schnell und kann kaum über den Lenker gehen. Außerdem quietscht es bei ihm nicht. Spaßeshalber kann ich ja mal aus meinen Resten einen Nokonzug zusammenbasteln, glaube jedoch nicht, daß das viel bringt.


----------



## Ann (28. Oktober 2013)

na, das freut mich doch ungemein, daß dein kleiner sooo happy ist und vor allem auch weiß, wiebviel arbeit papa da reingesteckt hat. wünsch ihm viel freude mit dem neuen rad und allzeit unfallfreie fahrt!


----------



## trolliver (28. Oktober 2013)

Danke Ann. Wir haben ja noch eine Dunkelfahrt gemacht, die er mehr oder weniger permanent jauchzend absolvierte, ich kam aus dem Grinsen nicht mehr raus. Er trägt sein Herz halt auf der Zunge. Und sobald irgendein wildfremder Mensch da war, wurde hingefahren, ihm das Fahrrad gezeigt und in allen Einzelheiten erklärt... Toll, solche Kinder!


----------



## Roelof (28. Oktober 2013)

so solls sein...  freue mich auch schon auf Ostern!


----------



## michfisch (28. Oktober 2013)

Es ist doch immer wieder schön wenn sich die Kids freuen. Aber nicht nur die, auch die Macher freuen sich den Ar..h ab.
Gepäckträger hin oder her, hauptsache Ihm gefällt es.
Ich habe ja damals einen Träger in in England bestellt. Farbe pink.
Was haben die Inselaffen geschickt, einen in pink aber für 26".
Die 20" waren wohl aus, jetzt sind sie wieder zu haben.
Also den ganzen Sommer ohne unterwegs gewesen.

Gruss M

zu haben: ein Gepäckträger für 26" in pink für 9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (28. Oktober 2013)

Sehr hübsch geworden! Die Schutzblech-Strebenlösung finde ich sehr geil. Carbonstäbe 3 mm - hab ich notiert. Mit den Bluemels-Dingern kann man schön basteln, ich hab auch schon die Anbau-Stücke versetzt (Nieten ausgebohrt und neue Poppnieten an anderer Stelle). Ich hab übrigens die Cateye-Schellen auch an einer stark ovalen Marzocchi-Gabel verbaut, die ziehen sich. Nur bei 34 mm Standrohr-Durchmesser ist dann Schluss da passt die SP-9 nicht mehr.
Das mit den zu tiefen Cantisockeln stimmt! Bin auch am Anschlag mit den Bremsbelägen und sie sitzen eigentlich zu tief. Evtl. feile ich die Langlöcher etwas auf. Braucht nicht viel nur 1-2 mm.


----------



## fazanatas (28. Oktober 2013)

Also ich finde das Bike auch wirklich klasse. Aaber, tut es wirklich Not ein 20er Bike StVO tauglich aufzubauen? Die Kinder dürfen lt. dieser StVO doch eh nur mit Ihren "Spielzeugen" auf dem Fußgängerweg fahren. Und mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule dürfen sie zumindest bei uns erst, nachdem die die ominöse Fahrradprüfung in der 3. Klasse abgelegt haben, und da fahren sie i.d.R. Ei. 24er. Mir wärs zu früh, aber trotzdem ein toller Aufbau (bis auf den Gebäckträger  )


----------



## trolliver (28. Oktober 2013)

Nein, notwendig ist die STVZO-Ausstattung natürlich nicht. Ich habe ein paar Seiten zuvor schon erklärt, warum: Wir fahren häufig auch im Dunklen, auch im ganz Dunklen auf kleinen Wegen, auf denen auch Fußgänger sind. Zudem gibt es bei uns noch viele Straßen ohne jegliche Umrandung mit Fußwegen oder gar Radwegen (wo er ja auch nicht fahren darf), viele reine, alte Wohnstraßen, fast ländlich, obschon stadtnah. Dabei fährt er mitunter sehr schnell. Und Philipp darf in der direkten Umgebung auch allein raus (einmal um den Pudding, wie wir hier sagen). Vor allem aber wollte er immer so tolles Licht haben wie seine Eltern... jetzt hat er besseres, zumindest sein Rücklicht, es ist das Brake plus, das tatsächlich funktioniert.

Ich weiß nicht, wann hier in der Grundschule die Fahrradprüfung ansteht, doch sehe ich viele Erst- und Zweitklässler mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule fahren. Da dafür auf unserem Weg eine große Straße zu passieren ist, werde ich mir das genau ansehen, wenn er in die Schule kommt. Eigentlich macht er das jetzt schon vorbildlich, und zur Schule geht er erst in 1 3/4 Jahren.

  @michfisch Du kannst den Träger doch behalten, irgendwann steht ein 26er an. Oder ist pink bis dahin (hoffentlich? ) out?

Oliver


----------



## Ann (28. Oktober 2013)

naja, irgendwo war ja der ADAC-bericht verlinkt, der klar besagt, daß die schulen es rein rechtlich gar nicht verbieten dürfen, daß die schüler ohne fahrradprüfung nicht mit dem rad zur schule kommen dürfen. die schule darf nur auf ihrem eigenen gelände das radfahren ohne prüfung bzw. den geprüften räder zu fahren, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## trolliver (29. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt habe ich den Schaltgriff ausgetauscht. Statt des MRX werkelt dort nun ein MRX Pro mit dieser SLS-Technik. Ich habe mir das nicht genau angesehen, wo der Unterschied liegt, und konnte mir angesichts der starken Schaltwerksfeder im Ultegra-Schaltwerk kaum vorstellen, daß der Unterschied markant sein würde, denn trocken waren die Unterschiede gering bzw. fielen sogar zugunsten des MRX aus.

Georg, du hast Recht gehabt! Der Pro schaltet sich deutlich leichter. Wahrscheinlich ist es so, daß die Reibung im Inneren des Griffes durch die Federspannung bzw. den Zug am Schaltzug erst zutage tritt. Diese scheint beim Pro erheblich gemildert. Ob es für Philipp reicht, werde ich morgen sehen, doch bin ich guten Mutes. Ich habe schon einen Schock bekommen angesichts der Preise für X0-Schaltwerke...


----------



## Floh (29. Oktober 2013)

Du musst kein X0 nehmen. X.9 shortcage im Bikemarkt 15-20 Euro.


----------



## wintermute (29. Oktober 2013)

Hoi ,

das les ich gar nicht gerne. Hab ich doch gerade ein paar AEST Bremsen bei EBAY geschossen. Sollte das rausgeworfendes Geld gewesen sein...?
So eine ********!
Ist das wirklich so schlimm?

gruss
Thomas


trolliver schrieb:


> Und dann die AEST Bremsen. Ich lege mich fest: die taugen nicht viel. Erst dachte ich bei meinen Probefahrten, die Aluaußenhüllen seien zu weich, so weich ist der Druckpunkt, überhaupt keiner vorhanden eigentlich. Doch es liegt nicht daran. Die filigranen Bremsarme winden sich wie junge Bäume im Sturm. Als Erwachsener würde ich die nicht fahren. Für ein Kind geht das. Ich schau mir das noch weiter an. Zumindest steht er schnell und kann kaum über den Lenker gehen. Außerdem quietscht es bei ihm nicht. Spaßeshalber kann ich ja mal aus meinen Resten einen Nokonzug zusammenbasteln, glaube jedoch nicht, daß das viel bringt.


----------



## Roelof (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke das liegt eher an den Hebeln, als an den Bremsarmen... Das wird mit Avids besser  (oder alten Sram-Hebeln, ich sammle die inzwischen, also nehmt lieber Avids  ) 

Die windigste Bremse die mir bislang untergekommen ist, war eine Steinbach Micro V. Scharf eingestellt und mit etwas Ver- und Überwindung war die aber nicht soooo schlecht...


----------



## wintermute (29. Oktober 2013)

Hm...
bloed, grade die hebel wollte ich eigentlich tauschen, da am derzeit verbauten das Ende durch einen Sturz abgebrochen ist. Ausserdem sind die so schoen leicht...
Und dann auch noch die Bremsarme gleich mit tauschen. 
Das zeug war auch nicht billig und dann sowas...

mist mist mist.

Gruss

Thoams


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (29. Oktober 2013)

AVID SD-7 mit Magnesium Hebeln habe ich neulich für 59 Euro geschossen.








Das ist erprobte Großserien-Technik und nicht dieses CNC-Gefrickel nach dem Motto "schei$$egal Hauptsache es sieht geil aus". Mit einer längeren Madenschraube kriegt man die auf Kinderhände eingestellt.


----------



## trolliver (29. Oktober 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> Ich denke das liegt eher an den Hebeln, als an den Bremsarmen...



Nein, leider nicht. Oder glücklicherweise nicht, wie man's nimmt. Ich will nicht ausschließen, daß die Hebel sich auch etwas verwinden, doch mit bloßem Auge ist da nichts zu erkennen.

Ganz im Gegensatz zu den Bremsarmen der V-Brakes. Wenn sie die Felgenflanke fest im Griff haben, spürt man im Griff noch nichts und zieht ihn durch, Dabei biegt sich der obere Teil der Arme nach innen. Hält man ein Lineal an die relativ gerade Außenseite, ergibt sich bei festem Anziehen ein deutlich größerer Spalt.

Bei den Hebeln stört mich nur, daß man keine Zugendkappen montieren kann, die Stellschrauben sind dafür zu eng. Ansonsten machen sie einen guten Eindruck.

Ich habe zusätzlich die Bremsgummis in Verdacht, es mit der Verzögerung nicht besonders ernst zu nehmen. Da werde ich mal irgendwelche Coostops oder sowas ausprobieren.

Philipp aber kommt bislang rechtzeitig zum Stehen. Klar: 20kg werden eben schneller beschleunigt (auch negativ) als 80. Daher werde ich die Dinger nicht gleich wieder austauschen. Noch einmal würde ich sie aber nicht kaufen, dafür sind sie viel zu teuer.

 @Thomas wenn du die Bremsen montierst, zieh bloß die blaue Klemmschraube für den Seilzug nicht zu fest an. Der kleine 3mm Inbus ist für die Schraube zu klein. Ich habe die an einer Seite schon rund gedreht... 

Oliver


----------



## Floh (30. Oktober 2013)

Diese AEST-Arme sind einfach zu weit abgespeckt. Klar ist das nach Theorie ein Biegebalken, aber bei der geringen Torsionssteifigkeit verdreht sich der Querschnitt bei der geringsten Querbelastung. Und die Züge greifen eben nicht exakt mittig an.
Übertriebener Leichtbau!


----------



## Roelof (30. Oktober 2013)

Auch nicht empfehlenswert: Vuelta Mag...


----------



## wintermute (30. Oktober 2013)

mist,

teiletester ist manchmal echt teuer...
;-)


----------



## Floh (30. Oktober 2013)

Die Bike-Industrie lebt nach dem Grüne-Banane Prinzip:
"Das Produkt reift beim Kunden!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintermute (30. Oktober 2013)

ot: 
die software industrie auch...
(wer hat hier von wem abgeschaut)


----------



## Roelof (30. Oktober 2013)

wintermute schrieb:


> ... software industrie ...
> wer hat hier von wem abgeschaut


 Lustiges Wortspiel


----------



## trolliver (30. Oktober 2013)

Hättest du ein bißchen gewartet, Thomas, wäre ich der alleinige Teiletester gewesen. Booze hat die Bremsen, meine ich, auch verbaut und war ganz angetan davon. Ich werde noch andere Bremsklötze ordern und dann berichten.

Über die AEST Bremshebel kann ich übrigens nichts sagen, da die XLC denen auch nur entfernt ähnlich sehen, sind aber auch solch eine leichte Machart. Wie gesagt, über die klage ich nicht. Welche hast du denn, es gibt ja bei diesem Vinco 3 verschiedene Modelle? Mit oder ohne Rückholfeder? Philipps sind ohne, vermisse ich auch nicht.

Oliver


----------



## wintermute (30. Oktober 2013)

Hi Oliver,
Ahh,

jetzt sehe ich gerade du schreibst von AEST. Ich habe ja das "original" bei Ebay geschossen (KCNC). 
Die Einzelteile (2 hebel 2 Bremsen) waren zusammengezaehlt bei AEST noch teuer als der schoene kasten von kcnc (bei ebay). Es ist die kcnc vb6 (leider in silber, aber egal)

Sorry fuer die Verwirrung

(ich muss ja ehrlich sagen, dass ich die preise fuer die bremsen bei aest ganz schoen heftig finde, vor allem die bremshebel sind ja nichtmal paarweise, jedenfalls die, die mir halbwegs gefallen haben).

Die KCNC hebel haben auch keine rückholfeder. mal schauen ob ich sie vermisse

Vieel Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## trolliver (30. Oktober 2013)

Moin Thomas,

ich glaube ja, AEST ist das Original, das unter verschiedenen Marken neu gebrandet wird, jedenfalls sehen die von KCNC ziemlich gleich aus, woanders habe ich sie auch schon gesehen. Aber egal, Hauptsache, der Preis war noch erträglich. Meine habe ich von Vinco, aber ebay Australien, da habe ich auch 12 Euro gespart. Immer noch teuer - und angesichts der Funktion zu teuer.

Wegen der Rückholfeder: einfach die Rückstellfeder der Bremse mit den Madenschrauben und der Grundeinstellung an der Aufnahme stärker vorspannen, das erübrigt die Rückholfeder im Bremsgriff. Das wirst du sehen, wenn du sie verbaust. Sie sind doch schon da, oder?

Oliver


----------



## 68-er (30. Oktober 2013)

aaaaahhhhh da is die also hingewandert ;-)



wintermute schrieb:


> jetzt sehe ich gerade du schreibst von AEST. Ich habe ja das "original" bei Ebay geschossen (KCNC).
> Die Einzelteile (2 hebel 2 Bremsen) waren zusammengezaehlt bei AEST noch teuer als der schoene kasten von kcnc (bei ebay). Es ist die kcnc vb6 (leider in silber, aber egal)


----------



## wintermute (30. Oktober 2013)

68-er schrieb:


> aaaaahhhhh da is die also hingewandert ;-)



aha, die sind von Dir? ;-)
unglaublich, wie klein die welt ist.
Aber gut, jetzt weiss ich wen ich heimsuche, wenn irgendwas nicht geht ;-)

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## 68-er (30. Oktober 2013)

neee - da hab ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt 
ich hatte die kcnc auch in beobachtung ...


----------



## wintermute (30. Oktober 2013)

hehe,
nochmal die kurve gekriegt ;-)
Thomas


68-er schrieb:


> neee - da hab ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt
> ich hatte die kcnc auch in beobachtung ...


----------



## 68-er (30. Oktober 2013)

wintermute schrieb:


> hehe,
> nochmal die kurve gekriegt ;-)
> Thomas



ich mußte mich entscheiden - und habe mir 
dann doch lieber ne schöne gabel geschossen
die muß jetzt nur noch gekürzt werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (30. Oktober 2013)

68-er schrieb:


> ich mußte mich entscheiden - und habe mir
> dann doch lieber ne schöne gabel geschossen
> die muß jetzt nur noch gekürzt werden ...


Oben oder unten gekürzt?


----------



## 68-er (30. Oktober 2013)

oben und unten ...


----------



## Roelof (30. Oktober 2013)

Welche denn?


----------



## 68-er (30. Oktober 2013)

ne alte amp ;-)


----------



## BOOZE (30. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Booze hat die Bremsen, meine ich, auch verbaut und war ganz angetan davon.
> 
> Oliver



Nein, war wohl jemand anderes.


----------



## trifi70 (30. Oktober 2013)

Auch missverständlich. Angebaut und nicht angetan?  Oder gar nicht angebaut?

Wunder mich schon, dass sowas verkauft wird. Steht ja nicht explizit "nur für Knirpsenräder" druff, oder?!


----------



## trolliver (30. Oktober 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Nein, war wohl jemand anderes.



Stimmt, es war Almu (post 297ff), sorry!

Unabhängig davon hatte ich zuvor schon etwas gegoogelt und auch in diesem Forum einige positive (und auch zwei drei negative, die ich dann gern ausgeblendet habe...) Berichte gefunden.


----------



## michfisch (31. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es ein Bild?
Bei mir ist auch gerade eine in zulauf, werde sie aber wohl nicht "Zerstückeln" da "neu".
Ma schaun was ich damit mache.
Bild in meinem Album
Gruss M



68-er schrieb:


> ne alte amp ;-)


----------



## michfisch (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich nochmal. Da ist es.
M



michfisch schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Bild?
> Bei mir ist auch gerade eine in zulauf, werde sie aber wohl nicht "Zerstückeln" da "neu".
> Ma schaun was ich damit mache.
> Bild in meinem Album
> Gruss M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDad (31. Oktober 2013)

Nochmal zu den Bremsen, mit denen ist es so,

-als ersten waren die von Extralite da,

sehr gute Verarbeitung, für leichte Erwachsene Fahrer ausreichend, die Hebel waren ebenfalls sehr gut verarbeitet und hatten eine gute Funktion, Preis? schw...teuer

-dann kam KCNC mit der VB 1, mittlerweile gibt es die VB6 (nicht mehr so filigran ausgefräst, daher etwas schwerer)

Preis ebenfalls jenseits von gut und böse, die Hebel sind ein Witz, da nochmals 20 gramm leichter als Extralite und die sind ja schon filigran. 

-dann kam XLC

von der Funktion der Bremse kann ich nichts sagen, aber die Verarbeitung bei weitem nicht so gut wie die oben genannten, die Hebel waren auf Gewichtsniveau mit Extralite und hatten eine gute Funktion + Qualität

-dann erst kam AEST,

Bremsarme habe ich noch nicht in den Händen gehabt, aber die Hebel sind top, nicht ganz so hochwertig wie die Extralite, aber ja auch preiswerter wenn auch immer noch teuer, Gewicht wie Extralite und XLC

aktuell am Kona 24 Zoll meiner Großen verbaut die "alten" Hebel hat jetzt wer anders

Die Mirandabremsarme/ Vuelta sind eigentlich nicht so schlecht, wenn man sie blos ordentlich eingestellt bekäme, irgendwie zieht es einen Arm immer stärker in eine Richtung


----------



## trolliver (1. November 2013)

Ah gut zu wissen. In der Bucht wird übrigens gerade eine HR-Bremse von KCNC VB1 mit Nokonzug verscheuert. Der Verdacht liegt nahe, daß da jemand die gleichen Probleme und Gedanken zur Behebung hatte wie hier geäußert. Die Kool-Stops sind unterwegs, das werde ich dann kund tun.

Inzwischen gibt's neue Pedalen... So gut? 






BTW: Philipp hat nicht einmal gemerkt, daß die Plastikpedalen gegen die hochwertigen ausgetauscht wurden.

Aber er kann schalten! Die Pro-Griffe sind wirklich ein Fortschritt. Zuerst beschwerte er sich, die sähen nicht so gut aus wie die alten, war dann aber mit der Schaltanzeige doch ganz zufrieden. Allerdings meinte er, er könne den auch nicht zum Runterschalten drehen... das konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen und habe seine Pranke mal so um den Griff geschlossen, wie es sich gehört - und siehe da: "Ich kann's, Papa!" Probetour: er schaltet wie wild ("jetzt 6 Stufen runter... und jetzt alle auf einmal wieder hoch!") Das wird sich einspielen, im Moment ist nur irgendwie Schalten angesagt... 

Und immer wieder: "Wie schnell war ich?"
Irgendwann ich: "Guck doch selbst, Philipp! Dafür hast du doch den Tacho!"
"Wie das denn...?"
"Na, die Zahl die oben steht, ist deine Geschwindigkeit."
"Dann fahren wir jetzt 18?"
"Kann hinkommen."
"Und wenn ich wieder 32 fahren will?"
"Dann brauchen wir 'ne Rennstrecke..."
"Ja, los, Papa, auf zur Rennstreeeeeeeeeeckeeeeeeee!"


----------



## storck-riesen (1. November 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Inzwischen gibt's neue Pedalen... So gut?


----------



## 68-er (1. November 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Und immer wieder: "Wie schnell war ich?"
> Irgendwann ich: "Guck doch selbst, Philipp! Dafür hast du doch den Tacho!"
> "Wie das denn...?"
> "Na, die Zahl die oben steht, ist deine Geschwindigkeit."
> ...



das kenn ich nur zu gut - fast jeden morgen zum kindergarten ;-)


----------



## trolliver (1. November 2013)

Zum Kindergarten ist unser Weg zu kurz. 300m.


----------



## BOOZE (1. November 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Zum Kindergarten ist unser Weg zu kurz. 300m.



Und unser leider zu lang, Junior würde auch gerne mit dem Rad wie die anderen Kinder, aber leider leider zu weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drehvial (2. November 2013)

Noch ein Vorschlag zum GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger: den gibt es von Dahon sowohl in einer Stahl-Version (dem Gewicht nach der verbaute), als auch in einer Alu-Version (ArcLite). Wiegt dann angeblich 380g (selber leider noch nicht in der Hand gehabt) und ist von Dahon nur fÃ¼r 10kg freigegeben (wer will seinem Kind aber mehr mitgeben?), kostet 40â¬ (statt 20 fÃ¼r die Stahl-Version) und ist in silber und schwarz zu haben. Selten wohl so billig Gewicht gespart (zumindest wenn das Gewicht der Alu-Version stimmt).


----------



## trolliver (2. November 2013)

Es ist ja nicht der Dahon Gepäckträger, sondern einer von Kokua. Die sind fast baugleich bis auf die Streben zu den Sitzstreben. Die vom Dahon sind deutlich kürzer und würden daher nicht passen, sie sind fest angeschweißt und nicht variierbar.

Aber es ist der Alugepäckträger, ebenfalls für nur 10kg freigegeben. Wenn der von Dahon wirklich nur 380g wiegt, wäre das schon merkwürdig, denn nur an den Streben kann das nicht liegen. Ansonsten war der Kokua der leichteste, der waagerecht drauf paßt: 516g incl Schrauben. 35 Euro.

Übrigens warte ich eigentlich nur auf den Tag, an dem Philipp ein anderes Kind auf dem Gepäckträger mitnimmt, da fallen die 10kg spätestens.


----------



## trolliver (7. November 2013)

So! Nachdem ich letzte Nacht mehrere Stunden mit dem Versuch verbracht habe, Kool Stop Bremsbeläge zu montieren  und wieder die alten draufbauen mußte, ist die Entscheidung gefallen: die AEST-Dinger taugen in meinen Augen NICHTS! SCH..ßE!!  

Andere Bremsschuhe sind kaum zu montieren, weil sie nicht auf eine so dünne Auflage hin produziert sind, die Muttern ziehen sie nicht fest. Unterlegscheiben... normal passen nicht, weil sie in dem Käfig festklemmen, habe mir schmalere im Durchmesser geschliffen... auch nichts, wird eine zu wacklige Angelegenheit, so daß man es mit der Angst bekommt.

Dazu kommt, daß die Seilklemmung mit der (Kupfer?) Klemmscheibe zu rutschig ist. Zieht man die Alumutter zu doll an, nudelt der 3mm Inbus aus, macht man es nicht, rutscht das Seil... Ich habe die fest bekommen, doch das war das letzte Mal. Bei weiteren Bremsversuchen auch mit Nokonhüllen zeigte sich deutlich der Flex der Bremsarme... untauglich, in den Bergen gefährlich, würde ich sagen. Bremsgefühl absolut schwammig, überhaupt kein Druckpunkt... da könnte ich gleich eine Pukyfelgenbremse montieren, viel schlechter macht die das auch nicht.

Also irgendwelche Avids, Tektros oder sonstwas... mal sehen.

  @Thomas: falls du noch nicht verbaut hast, würde ich dir raten, sie neuwertig zu verkaufen.

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (7. November 2013)

oje - tut mir leid, dass du da Lehrgeld bezahlt hast. 



trolliver schrieb:


> ...(Kupfer?) Klemmscheibe zu rutschig ist...



ev. hift es, den Zug vorm Klemmen einmal um das Gewinde zu wickeln.


----------



## trolliver (7. November 2013)

So habe ich es gemacht. Philipp hat natürlich nicht die gleichen Handkräfte wie ich, doch wenn ich gezogen hatte, rutschte das Seil einfach durch...


----------



## trifi70 (7. November 2013)

Vermutlich ist die Scheibe aus Kupfer, damit man den Zug anlöten kann 

Mehr als ärgerlich, zeigt aber die Grenzen des Leichtbaus auf. Irgendwo ist Schluss. Und bei der Bremse sowieso. Hab da noch die Bilder von den geschmolzenen Bremsscheiben in Erinnerung...

Die AEST haben doch ein Cartridge-System für die Bremsbeläge? Da müsste doch ein normaler V-Brake Belag reinpassen. Oder für was sind die AEST gebaut? Eigener "Standard" wird das doch wohl kaum sein?!

Im Übrigen lass ich auch von Avid inzwischen die Finger. An einer SD 7 nach wenigen Jahren und nur einigen 1000 km Benutzung überwiegend im Flachland bei 80 kg Kampfgewicht, bricht vorne eine Nietung auf, Pipe rutscht raus, Bremskraft 0  Dazu Rost an Schrauben und Scheiben einer SD 5 ebenfalls nach wenigen Jahren, danke Avid.


----------



## Floh (7. November 2013)

Komplettes Set 49,90:
http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Brem....html?XTCsid=9ac9ecc275e36470313b1d8f5306a5d9





Das mit den 540 Gramm komplett kommt hin.


----------



## trifi70 (7. November 2013)

Ja, genau die war das. War damals sogar einiges preiswerter, allerdings ohne Hebel. Taugt wie gesagt nicht allzu lange


----------



## Floh (7. November 2013)

Also auf mich macht sie einen sehr ordentlichen Eindruck. Edelstahl-Fittings, Alu-Guss... Ich hab ein paar gebrauchte von einem Kollegen bekommen, die sahen auch nach 10 Jahren noch gut aus.
Abgesehen davon hat man bei V-Brakes ja nicht mehr die große Auswahl. Tektro und Shimano noch.


----------



## trifi70 (7. November 2013)

Ja, ist leider so. Inzwischen gibts ja auch kaum noch neue Rahmen oder Gabeln für V-Brakes.

Seit vielen Jahren mit LX und XT keine Probleme. Nur die alten mit Parallelogramm (gibts nicht mehr) neigten zum Quietschen. Die Faltenbälge sind irgendwann fällig, Verschleißteil. Die Beläge ersetz ich direkt durch Koolstop. Hier ist bei Avid der Vorteil, da sind die schon dran. Die Preise der Shimanos finde ich auch sehr ok.

Kann natürlich sein, dass ich großes Pech hatte. Aber die Rostproblematikg der SD 5 ist kein Zufall (hatte ich im Übrigen bei Tektro auch). Ob die SD 7 hochwertigeres Material an den Schrauben nutzt? Vielleicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (7. November 2013)

Das Problem hatte ich nie - hab immer auf Titan getauscht...

Aber am Besten hat mir bislang die XTR mit Paralellogramm gefallen, knackig, gute Optik, leicht und war auch noch günstig... gepaart hab ich die Dinger mit Sram-Hebeln.


----------



## trolliver (7. November 2013)

Die Zeiten, als aus allen Winkeln Garagenschrauber mit feinen Teilen im Canti- und V-Brake-Bereich gekrochen kamen, scheinen wirklich vorbei. Paul gibt es noch, aber in Deutschland?

Egal, ich möchte jetzt einfach etwas Funktionierendes. Die Avids sind mir zu lang, ich habe mich zunächst für Tektro BX25 entschieden, da sie die gleiche Schenkellänge haben wie die AEST. Meine Titanbolzen nutze ich natürlich wieder, vor Rost habe ich eher weniger Angst.

Bremsbeläge wechseln? Habe ich noch nie gemacht, wußte ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, daß es das mit diesen Cartridge-Schuhen gibt. Ich bin mehr oder weniger direkt von Canti auf Scheibe umgestiegen und meine Frau fährt die Beläge ewig und drei Tage, da habe ich von Vbrake und Cartridge wenig mitbekommen. Wie auch immer, ich wollte die Beläge auch wechseln, weil die gekauften Kool Stops auf 20"-Felgen passen. Die Bremsflanken sind nicht besonders breit, da war meine Hoffnung, daß das nun besser paßt. Tut es auch, doch das Problem liegt ja woanders...

Und diese Beläge kann man einfach so austauschen? Wenn man die Sicherungsklammer zieht, verrutscht dann nicht der ganze Bremsschuh? Na ja, bis es soweit ist, wird es noch dauern.


----------



## trifi70 (7. November 2013)

Klammer raus, Schuh rausschieben, neuen rein, Klammer wieder rein. Fertig  Mach ich wie gesagt vor Erstmontage schon das erste Mal, weil ich die Shimano Beläge nicht mag.

Ok, Du wolltest die Schuhe komplett inkl. Befestigung wechseln wegen der Krümmung, da hab ich nicht dran gedacht. Da nützt Dir der reine Belagwechsel natürlich nix.

Wieviel kürzer sind die Schenkel? Glaube so um die 80-85mm haben die eher für Crosser gedachten Mini-V's. Hab welche von Tektro am Crossrad und laufen ganz ok. Es gab von Campa sowas als Mirage schwarz und Veloce silber. Die sind auch gut, aber leider kaum noch zu bekommen.


----------



## trolliver (7. November 2013)

XTR habe ich gesehen, war mir zu teuer, die verlangen Mondpreise wegen Retro. Campa habe ich auch gesehen - und gestaunt! V-Brakes von Campa... aber zu kurz.

Die BX25 haben 102mm Schenkellänge, genau wie die AEST. Mitte Schraube bis Klemmung ist manchmal auch angegeben, bei beiden 95mm. 85mm wäre mir zu knapp über'm Reifen, der baut wegen der schmalen Felge ziemlich hoch.

Philipp stört das alles nicht. Ich war heute in der Dunkelheit noch mit ihm und einem Freund unterwegs, der schaltet und bremst wie nix gutes. Muß noch mehr System rein, da laß ich ihn aber machen, muß er selbst rausfinden, scheint mir gut dabei. Der Freund will mit Philipp nicht mehr Wettrennen fahren... 

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (7. November 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> ...Der Freund will mit Philipp nicht mehr Wettrennen fahren...



 was glaubst, was der seinem Dad zu Hause erzählt...


----------



## trolliver (7. November 2013)

Ja, schon möglich, aber das wird nichts nutzen, ich habe schon mal gaaaanz vorsichtig meine Hilfe angeboten. Sein Rad ist Schrott - aber die halten mich für einen durchgeknallten Freak. 

Aber ich bin ja schon froh, daß er überhaupt mitgekommen ist. Er ist ein Jahr älter als Philipp, aber deutlich ängstlicher. Und dann 4km durch die Dunkelheit, das war schon gut und hat ihm Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Roelof (7. November 2013)

hehe - ich hab für Weihnachten mal eine Lampe für Julian geordert - so ein China-Böller-Teil mit irrsinniger Lumenangabe. Naja, wenn von den fiktiven 8000lm so um die 3000lm übrig bleiben, hat er glaub ich auch keine Angst mit mir in den dunklen Wald zu fahren...


----------



## trolliver (7. November 2013)

Du und deine Lampen...  Kauf doch gleich ein Stadionflutlicht!  Wenn das Ding wirklich 8000lm macht, macht ihr für die armen Viecher im Wald die Nacht zum Tag. (Will aber wissen, ob das Teil etwas taugt...  )

Übrigens, @Trifi, ja, Grenze des Leichtbaus ist in diesem Fall überschritten, nicht ausgelotet. Das muß bei Thomas' KCNC ja nicht unbedingt auch so sein, fiel mir gerade ein. Er hat ja nicht die AEST. Aber 0 Bremsleistung wegen eines Defektes, das ist eigentlich die Horrorvorstellung. Und genau aus dem Grund will ich auch nie nur eine Bremse am Kinderrad. Wer rechnet schon mit einem sich verselbständigenden Niet?

Oliver


----------



## BOOZE (8. November 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> hehe - ich hab für Weihnachten mal eine Lampe für Julian geordert - so ein China-Böller-Teil mit irrsinniger Lumenangabe. Naja, wenn von den fiktiven 8000lm so um die 3000lm übrig bleiben, hat er glaub ich auch keine Angst mit mir in den dunklen Wald zu fahren...




Wenn die auf 500lm kommen ist das schon viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (8. November 2013)

darum hab ich sie auf amazon geordert - und nicht direkt in china. taugt sie nix - gehts wieder zurück...

warum glaubst du, dass sie nur rd. 500lm bringt? schon in der Hand gehabt??


----------



## trifi70 (8. November 2013)

Wenn die zu spottig ist, sind die Lumen auch egal. Was die Tiere im Wald von den Hirschbrennern halten, finde ich zumindest auch mal überdenkenswert...

Was mir aber bei dem China Kram richtig Sorgen machen würde, ist die Sicherheit. Da werden Noname Lithium-Akkus mit Billigst-Technik aufgeladen. Möglicherweise noch unbeaufsichtigt und über Nacht. Und am Kinderrad will ich sowas erst gar nicht haben.


----------



## BOOZE (8. November 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> darum hab ich sie auf amazon geordert - und nicht direkt in china. taugt sie nix - gehts wieder zurück...
> 
> warum glaubst du, dass sie nur rd. 500lm bringt? schon in der Hand gehabt??



hier gibt es ja das Beleuchtungs Forum, da wird so einiges darüber geschrieben.
Die Angaben sind ja äh total übertrieben.
Schau dir einfach mal die Lumenwerte der Markenhersteller an, dann weist du was los ist.


----------



## Roelof (8. November 2013)

na ich bin gespannt - aber mit 7x xml t6 kann ich mir 500lm nicht vorstellen. Da sind die Emitter sicher um einiges Leistungsfähiger. Meine erste China-Lampe war okay, angegeben mit 1200lm, real etwa 800, spottig, aber brauchbar. Von der Ausleuchtung her etwas gleich breit, wie meine Piko mit 550lm. 

Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass die angegebenen Lumen nicht stimmen. drum schreib ich ja, mit 3000 wäre ich sehr zufrieden. Meine Betty hat 1850 - weniger Power und schicke ich sie zurück.

Ich lade keinen meiner Akkus unbeaufsichtigt über Nacht - abgesehen vom unausweichlichen Übel des Smartphones und den AA/AAA-Dingern. Alles andere lade ich unter Tags im Büro.

Was "einige" darüber schreiben finde ich immer eine etwas ungute Formulierung, weil hören-sagen! warten wir ab, bis sie da ist, kann ja nur noch Wochen dauern...


----------



## BOOZE (8. November 2013)

Stehen da Angaben zu den LEDs Hersteller, Typ usw. bei der Lampe?
Oder eifach ein Link zu deiner Lampe?


----------



## Roelof (8. November 2013)

CREE LED XML XM-L T6 + 6x18650 als Akku


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (9. November 2013)

Immerhin hat der etwas kleinere Bruder der Leuchte mit 7000lm und einer LED weniger recht gute Kritiken bekommen - wenn auch nur zwei. Spottig wie die Ebaylampe mit 1800lm scheint sie auch nicht zu sein, hört sich zunächst ganz gut an.

Man kann ja der Meinung sein, mehr Licht schadet nie in der Dunkelheit. Dennoch bin ich der Ansicht, daß man soviel außer im Downhill nicht braucht. Ich fahre mit Philipp ja gern im Dunklen, auch durch unsere Stadtwälder, die komplett unbeleuchtet sind, und wir sind mit unseren Dynamoleuchten von BUM sowie Philips echt gut bedient, Man sieht auch bei 25-30 Sachen noch alles, was auf dem Weg rumfliegt, es wird jedoch auch nur der Weg ausgeleuchtet. Klar könnte es noch etwas heller sein, doch ist das, was wir jetzt haben, schon soviel besser als die früheren Halogenscheinwerfer, daß ich zunächst zufrieden bin. Philipp sowieso. Außerdem ist sein alter Lumotec tatsächlich nicht schlechter als mein neuerer Saferide. Keinen Schimmer, wie die Luxmessungen vonstatten gehen, ich sehe kaum einen Unterschied.

Daß es aber Spaß macht, in der Dunkelheit so hell Licht zu machen, will ich gar nicht in Frage stellen. Im tiefen Wald würde ich es halt nicht machen. Aber die Lampe hat ja drei Helligkeitsstufen.

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (12. November 2013)

Gestern ist die Lampe gekommen. Kann durchaus mit meiner Betty mithalten, wobei sie ein klein wenig spottiger ist. Trotzdem ******* hell - ich finde ein gutes Weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen Zwerg.


----------



## trolliver (12. November 2013)

Oh, danke für die Rückmeldung. Also ungefähr so gut wie die 1850lm-Betty? Das ist preislich nachvollziehbar, von den angegebenen Werten her nicht. Aber für deinen Kleinen ist das natürlich der Megahammer!


----------



## Roelof (12. November 2013)

ich würde sagen von der Lichtausbeute etwas stärker als meine alte Betty (das ist noch die, mit "mageren" 1850lm), allerdings leuchtet sie nicht ganz so weit aus. ich würde schätzen, dass das Gerät zwischen 1800 und 2000lm liefert.

Ganz heftig ist der Blitzmodus. Gnade dem, der da rein schaut...


----------



## lekanteto (13. November 2013)

Ich hoffe, ihr fahrt mit dem Lampen nicht in der Nähe von anderen Leuten.
Auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit kommt mir jeden Morgen jemand mit so einem Ding entgegen. Danach bin ich erst mal 10 Sekunden lang blind.

Für Nightrides sind die OK aber bei Fußgängern oder anderem Gegenverkehr wird man damit schnell (zu Recht) zum Feindbild.


----------



## Roelof (13. November 2013)

[Sarkasmus]*nein, wenn mir jemand entgegen kommt schalte ich auf stark, halte genau auf ihn drauf mit der Lampe und lach mich danach ab... *[/Sarkasmus]

In den 7 Jahren, seit ich Lampen ab 1000lm aufwärts benutze, habe ich noch nie in den Gegenverkehr gesehen bzw. blende ab. Oder ich bin dort unterwegs, wo sich eh kein anderer in der Nacht hintraut. Am Klettersteig sind die Leute meistens sogar froh auf mich zu treffen, wenn sie von "plötzlich" eintretender Dunkelheit überrascht wurden.  Ich mag jetzt niemanden auf den Schlipps treten, aber irgendwie finde ich Moralapostel anstrengend!


----------



## Floh (13. November 2013)

Meine Hope R4 auf Stufe 1, schön nach unten gerichtet, blendet m.E. weniger als die auf maximale Leuchtweite eingestellte Dynamo-Lampe manches Alltagsradlers.
Von solchen Leuten werde ich täglich geblendet, nicht von Batterieleuchten-Besitzern.


----------



## Roelof (13. November 2013)

Und trotzdem siehst du mehr...  Julian bekommt aus diesem Grund auch noch keine Stirnlampe.


----------



## trolliver (13. November 2013)

Wie gesagt, ein neues LED-STVZO-Licht reicht auf jeden Fall, wenn man keinen Downhill in stockfinsterer Umgebung macht. Es stimmt aber, daß solch ein Licht, wenn es waagerecht geradeaus strahlt, ebenfalls stark blendet, außerdem ist es unsinnig, da man so nicht den Weg ausleuchtet. Solche Radfahrer nerven mich auch, weil es anstrengend ist, sich zu zwingen, nicht in die Lampe zu sehen.


----------



## Roelof (13. November 2013)

Es tut mir leid, normal nicht mein Musikgeschmack, aber lieber Olli, das ist jetzt nur für dich...blub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (13. November 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> ... normal nicht mein Musikgeschmack...blub


Na ja, irgendwie mußt du ja drauf gekommen sein... 

Vom einen wußte ich nicht, daß der noch lebt, vom anderen nicht, daß der sowas singt. Man lernt nie aus!


----------



## Roelof (13. November 2013)

hier was klassischeres...


----------



## trolliver (13. November 2013)

Yeah! Und ich würd' gern wieder ...[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1n1Cgk9p_A"]Wolfgang Ambros - Schifoan (Lyrics) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Roelof (13. November 2013)

aber draußen ist es dunkel!


geht wenn, nur mit Stirnlampe


----------



## trolliver (13. November 2013)

Dunkel warâs, der Mond schien helle... reicht zum Skifahren, sieht man mehr als im Nebel.


----------



## michfisch (14. November 2013)

So,
die Inselaffen habe den zweiten pinken Gepäckträger geschickt.
Ich packe aus, mich trifft der Schlag, der gleiche Träger nochmal!!
Mann sind die dämlich, es gibt doch wohl ein Unterschied zwischen 20" und 26"- nicht zu fassen. Scheinbar drehen in England die Uhren links.

Gruss M

Also, jetzt habe ich 2 pinke Träger abzugeben, Geld habe ich schon wieder.





michfisch schrieb:


> Es ist doch immer wieder schön wenn sich die Kids freuen. Aber nicht nur die, auch die Macher freuen sich den Ar..h ab.
> Gepäckträger hin oder her, hauptsache Ihm gefällt es.
> Ich habe ja damals einen Träger in in England bestellt. Farbe pink.
> Was haben die Inselaffen geschickt, einen in pink aber für 26".
> ...


----------



## trolliver (14. November 2013)

Ein Unglück kommt selten allein... da fragt man sich wirklich, ob die immerr nur im Dunklen arbeiten.

Oliver


----------



## trolliver (2. Dezember 2013)

Nachdem Philipp letztens selbst sagte, die Bremsen an seinem Isla seien besser, zudem könne er sie besser greifen, mußte ich dran. Die BX25 von Tektro waren schon da, nur Lust zum Umbau noch nicht. Mit dem CNOC fährt er immer dann zum Kindergarten, wenn er von Oma abgeholt wird. Die bekommt das 20er nicht ins Auto.

Und so sieht's aus:












Sie ließen sich gut am Rad montieren (normal halt...), bis auf die Beläge bzw. Bremsschuhe. Es handelt sich ja um BMX-Bremsen, die haben wohl deutlich breitere Felgen. Jedenfalls waren sie mit Philipps dünnen Kinlin-Felgen und den beiliegenden konvex / konkav Scheiben nicht nah genug an die Felge zu bringen. So mußte ich eine Seite ohne konvex / konkav Scheiben lassen, damit ich auf der inneren noch mit zwei Unterlegscheiben unterfüttern konnte. Die Arme sind immer noch nah beieinander, doch so geht es. Probefahrt.... Mann, was für ein Unterschied! Obwohl plan auf der Felge aufliegend montiert, ein guter Druckpunkt, nicht zu scharfe Bremswirkung und keinerlei Quietschen. Dabei noch die Bremshebel einen weiteren Zentimeter näher an den Lenker gebracht, was bei den AEST-Bremsen nicht möglich war, da sie sich so durchbogen, daß man den vorhandenen Bremshebelweg schlicht brauchte.

Wenn der Rahmen für eine andere Radgröße gebaut sein sollte wegen der zu niedrig angebrachten Bremsaufnahmen hinten, müßte die Norm erst noch erfunden werden. 23" oder 387mm... Ich gehe davon aus, daß das ein Produktionsfehler ist.

Philipp ist zufrieden. Ich auch - fast. Der neuerliche Umbau hat ein Mehrgewicht von 50g zur Folge... Weiß Philipp zwar nicht - aber ich... ;-))

Mit seinen Fäustlingen konnte er übrigens nicht gut schalten, was ohne Handschuhe wirklich gut klappt. Jetzt habe ich ihm Fingerhandschuhe besorgt, mal sehen, ob es damit geht.

Die Sattelstütze konnte auch schon zwei Zentimeter raus, er fährt sicher genug dafür. Und überrascht war ich, als ich bei der Gelegenheit die Schrauben nachzog: Eine ganze Umdrehung an allen Vorbauschrauben... das hatte ich nicht erwartet.

Nein, keine ab.   Sind ja auch keine Aludinger.

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (2. Dezember 2013)

uff - das nächste Mal lieber den DMS auspacken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (2. Dezember 2013)

Ja, wäre sicherer gewesen, vor allem liegt er in der Garage (meine Werkstatt) direkt neben dem Fahrradkram. Aber bevor ich daran denke, habe ich alle 6 Schrauben schon nachgezogen. Wie ist denn das Drehmoment von M5 Titanschrauben?


----------



## Roelof (2. Dezember 2013)

je nach Qualität - Grade 5 in M5 würde ich mit 5nm anziehen.


----------



## trolliver (2. Dezember 2013)

Grade weiß ich nicht mehr... sind schon etwas älter und waren damals ziemlich teuer. 5NM bei M5, leicht zu merken, danke.


----------



## Roelof (2. Dezember 2013)

easyelox gibt 7nm an. aber das finde ich schon relativ hart...


----------



## trolliver (10. März 2014)

Doppelt... hat erst gemosert, Fehler sei unterlaufen, doch dann waren beide Versuche da...


----------



## trolliver (10. März 2014)

Nächstes Leichtbauteil geschrottet. Die Sattelklemme... schön auf a 8 oder 9 Gramm bekommen mit Titanschraube, doch die Schraube war es ja gar nicht, die den Geist aufgab. Oliver der Berserker, klar... aus unmöglicher Haltung heraus mit der linken Hand und einem Inbus mit T-Griff festgezogen, nachdem der Sattel wieder etwas heraus konnte. Mit links kann ich sonst nur festhalten, sonst nichts. Ist ja auch nicht die Schraube gerissen.






Nun hat er eine geschlossene, also ungeschlitzte Klemme bekommen. Und da ich ihm den Sattel für seine Minirunde im Bikepark immer mal runterstellen muß, wurde es gleich eine mit Schnellspanner. Er findet's toll, ist mehr Gold zu sehen. Und mir sind die 16 oder 17g mehr grad sowas von egal...






Als nächstes kommen die Griffe, seine ersten fleddern schon stark. Problem ist, gute kurze und zudem wegen Gripshift kürzbare zu finden. Für Tips bin ich dankbar. Gewicht spielt dabei nicht mehr die erste Geige.

Ansonsten hat er durch das Sommerwetter (20°C) auch wieder mehr Lust zum Fahren, fuhr die besagte Minirunde zig Male und war dabei genauso sicher wie seinerzeit auf dem CNOC. Schon lustig, dort einen Knirps mit Schutzblechen, Gepäckträger und Licht um die Kurven heizen zu sehen... ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (10. März 2014)

Schaut aus, als sei der obere Teil der Klemme vorne etwas hoch gerutscht. Dann muss der Teil unter dem Schlitz sämtliche Klemmkräfte aufnehmen. Zudem ist das "mit links" nicht ganz ohne... mir hat mal jemand "empfohlen" testweise mit dem linken Fuß im Auto die Bremse zu treten. Tipp war noch: vorsichtig und vorab Rückspiegel checken. Ich hätts vorher nicht geglaubt: Ergebnis war ne Vollbremsung.   Bei Automatik (wenn mans nicht gewohnt ist) also linken Fuß am besten am Radkasten festschnallen.

N8, ich bin durch.


----------



## trolliver (10. März 2014)

Beim Bremspedal kommt es wegen Bremskraftverstärkung ja nur auf das Gefühl an, das kann der linke Fuß nicht haben, der sonst nur das Kupplungspedal mit deutlich höheren Kräften bedient. Und mit links krieg ich keine Flasche auf....

Ja, sieht verrutscht aus, doch das kam durch das Reißen des unteren Rings, war vorher gerade, hatte alles kontrolliert.

Ebenfalls gute Nacht,

Oliver


----------



## michfisch (11. März 2014)

Ja so ist das mit den teuren Leichtbauteilen!
Für Kinder einfach ungeeignet, wenn sie selbst mit Hand anlegen.
Lieber stabiler bauen und etwas mehr Gewicht in Kauf nehmen.
Gruss Michael


----------



## Roelof (11. März 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> Lieber stabiler bauen und etwas mehr Gewicht in Kauf nehmen.



wegen einem Defekt muss man ja nicht die Flinte ins Korn schmeißen...


----------



## jplonka (15. März 2014)

Ahem, tschuldigung fūr die störung, aber ich habe eine frage zur gabel, da ich mir aktuell einen poisonrahmen fuer 20 zoll laufraeder besorgt habe und jetzt, wie so viele, nach ner passenden starrgabel suche. Ich bin da leider ziemlich unbeleckt. Ziemlich am anfang dieses threads war mal die rede davon, dass 370mm gabellaenge, dh achse bis krone, zu lang sei. Habe hier was nettes gesehen:http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/20_inch_forks/monty_221_pr_junior_20_inch/c13p12450.html
350 mm, scheint auch 1 1/8 zu sein. Gibt es hier im forum bedenken?  Ich frage, weil : Fuer mich naivling sieht es so aus, als sei der rahmen auf eine federgabel ausgelegt und da haette ich die gabellaenge immer laenger eingeschaetzt.will sagen: ist 350 nicht zu kurz? Generell scheine ich ueberlesen zu haben -asche auf mein haupt- was denn nun an Philipps rad fuer ne gabel prangt. Moskito? Was fuer maße hat die?und woher bezogen? Danke und sorry fuer die kleinschreibung etc, habe hier gerade nur ein engl keyboard. Danke und gruss
 ps: 1 1/ 8 ist doch korrekt fuer den poison rahmen, oder?


----------



## trifi70 (15. März 2014)

Moskito Gabel ist korrekt. Ab hier finden sich Aussagen und eine Diskussion dazu. Fazit: nicht einzeln lieferbar. Gemessen hatte ich damals 333 Einbauhöhe. Poison hatte eine Federgabel mit etwas größerer EBH vorgesehen.


----------



## KIV (16. März 2014)

jplonka schrieb:


> Ahem, tschuldigung fūr die störung, aber ich habe eine frage zur gabel, da ich mir aktuell einen poisonrahmen fuer 20 zoll laufraeder besorgt habe und jetzt, wie so viele, nach ner passenden starrgabel suche. Ich bin da leider ziemlich unbeleckt. Ziemlich am anfang dieses threads war mal die rede davon, dass 370mm gabellaenge, dh achse bis krone, zu lang sei. Habe hier was nettes gesehen:http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/20_inch_forks/monty_221_pr_junior_20_inch/c13p12450.html
> 350 mm, scheint auch 1 1/8 zu sein. Gibt es hier im forum bedenken?  Ich frage, weil : Fuer mich naivling sieht es so aus, als sei der rahmen auf eine federgabel ausgelegt und da haette ich die gabellaenge immer laenger eingeschaetzt.will sagen: ist 350 nicht zu kurz? Generell scheine ich ueberlesen zu haben -asche auf mein haupt- was denn nun an Philipps rad fuer ne gabel prangt. Moskito? Was fuer maße hat die?und woher bezogen? Danke und sorry fuer die kleinschreibung etc, habe hier gerade nur ein engl keyboard. Danke und gruss
> ps: 1 1/ 8 ist doch korrekt fuer den poison rahmen, oder?


leichte Gabeln gibts bei http://kaniabikes.eu/ auch einzeln direkt in D. Unsere 24"-Gabel wiegt gepulvert und ungekürzt nur 585g und der Schaft ist noch echt lang..!

Die 20"-Gabel hab ich roh und verpackt im Auto liegen, geht kurzfristig zum Pulvern weg. Anschließend werd ich die auch mal auf die Waage schmeißen.


----------



## trolliver (16. März 2014)

@jplonka : die von dir verlinkte Gabel sieht aus wie manche Chinagabel auf Aliexpress. Wenn die 350mm Einbauhöhe hat, dürfte sie gut passen, das führt dann zu moderateren Winkeln als die 73-74°, die ich durch die 335mm der Moskito erreicht habe. 370mm wäre für die Winkel auch noch gut, doch kommt damit das Tretlager zu hoch.

Herr Fischer hatte mir vor einem halben Jahr auch Hilfe angeboten, hatte sie jedoch nicht vorrätig.


----------



## Roelof (17. März 2014)

Die Monty-Gabel gibt es auch unter anderen Labels. Echo SL fällt mir auf die Schnelle ein, aber da war auch vor kurzem eine im Bikemarkt zu finden...


----------



## Toni Seefried (21. Dezember 2014)

Hilfe! Hoffentlich schaut ihr noch hierein!! Habe eine Vorderradnabe und eine Felge samt nippel aber mein LR bauer ist umgezogen! nach Österreich! Jetzt habe ich das problem , ich kann nicht einspeichen da kein werkzeug und ich weiß auch nicht die Speichenlänge !! Das HR ist von Fa.federleicht(Haha aus österreich) !Da mir das Vr zu teuer war Nabe gescht und nur Felge und nippel mitbestellt! einfach gekreuzt?! Wer kann mir Helfen und Einspeichen ?? Natürlich für nen obulus!!
Zweites Problem die Gabel für ein cube 200! Einbauhöhe 315mm kann da jemand was empfehlen bei alibaba oder hier?? Frohe Weihnachten an alle!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (21. Dezember 2014)

Klar schauen wir hier noch rein. bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich dir helfen kann, komme ja quasi auch aus Wien. 

1.) Baust du mit Scheiben- oder mit Felgenbremse auf?
2.) Welche Nabe hast du gekauft
3.) Verlink uns bitte die Felge bzw. schreib uns den ERD rein. 
4.) Welche Nippel hast du gekauft?
5.) Welche Farbe haben die anderen Speichen vom Hinterrad?

Ich bin dafür, dass wir dir die Speichenlängen selbst rechnen lassen, und nur nachkontrollieren, ob du richtig bist.
Selbst einspeichen kommt für dich gar nicht in Frage?


----------



## Y_G (22. Dezember 2014)

Hat KuBikes nicht ne ordentliche Gabel? Bin mir grad nicht sicher welche Größen die einzeln verkaufen... schau mal bei denen.


----------



## Roelof (22. Dezember 2014)

Für Felgenbremse ist die Kubike-Gabel sicher ein heißer Tipp...


----------



## Toni Seefried (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Roelof! Also der Reihe nach

1. baue mit Felgenbremse
2. Novatec A291SB-SL 24Lochhttp://novatecusa.net/project/a291sb-sl/
3. Federleicht  Schürmann http://www.federleicht-bike.at/inde...t-hohlkammerfelge-20-fuer-felgenbremse-detail
4. http://www.federleicht-bike.at/inde...n/nippel/sapim-polyax-aluminium-nippel-detail
5. http://www.federleicht-bike.at/inde...rleicht-hinterrad-20-fuer-felgenbremse-detail also silbern!


----------



## Toni Seefried (22. Dezember 2014)

Danke für den Kubikes Tipp!! etwa 520gr nackt mit lack denke ich 560gr also fast 500gr gewichtseinsparung !!! Jetzt noch einen Lackiere finden der das günstig macht??!!  Frohe Weihnachten und merci für das erreichte! GLG toni


----------



## Roelof (23. Dezember 2014)

kofel schrieb:


> Hallo Roelof! Also der Reihe nach
> 
> 1. baue mit Felgenbremse
> 2. Novatec A291SB-SL 24Lochhttp://novatecusa.net/project/a291sb-sl/
> ...



Ich hoffe du nimmst es mir nicht übel, wenn ich dir mal alle Werte zusammen trage, dich aber selbst rechnen lasse. 

Datensammlung für dein Laufrad (alle Werte in mm):

*Novatec A291SB-SL (aka Novatec Road x-light)
OLD 100 (Over Locknut Dimension = Einbaubreite)
FTF 68,7 --> CTF 34,35 (Flange to Flange bzw. Center to Flange - bei symetrischer Nabe ist der CTF die hälfte von FTF)
PCD 30 (Pitch Circle Diameter - Lochkreisdurchmesser, gemessen Mitte Loch auf Mitte Loch)
24 Stk. Speichen 
*
Federleicht gibt leider auf der Homepage keinen ERD an. Macht aber nix:

20" Federleicht für Felgenbremsen "Schürmann SDR 19C Xtra Light Concept" hat einen *Innendurchmesser von 379* + 2x*2mm Wandstärke* (für Sapim Rechner)--> ergibt: 
*ERD von 383 *(für DT-Swiss Rechner) 
Danke an den Chef für die telefonische Auskunft um 8:20 in der Früh, einen Tag vor Weihnachten. Ich finde den Support von Federleicht immer wieder sehr gut.  

*12mm Nippel* lt. Link 

Im Hinterrad hast du silberne Sapim Laser Speichen verbaut, das Zeugs kannst du vorne auch ohne Probleme verwenden. Wir wollen selbst verfreilich radial einspeichen, bei Felgenbremsen bietet sich das an. 

Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser. Bitte miss mit einer Schiebelehre (bzw. Maßband bei der Felge) alle Maße nach und schau ob die vernünftig klingen. Auch als Selbstkontrolle, ob du die richtigen Daten zusammen getragen hast. 

Wenn das passt, und du sicher bist, dass die Werte stimmen, fütterst du bitte entweder den DT Swiss spoke calc oder den Sapim Speichenrechner, oder beide. Die Ergebnisse kannst du gerne hier posten, ich rechne dann gern nochmals nach.

LG Markus


----------



## Y_G (23. Dezember 2014)

@Roelof was ein Service  Beim nächsten LRS komme ich auf Dich zurück


----------



## Roelof (26. Dezember 2014)

Y_G schrieb:


> @Roelof was ein Service  Beim nächsten LRS komme ich auf Dich zurück


Ja klar, kein Problem. Hab ja schon mal ein oder zwei Laufräder eingespeicht. 

Btw. Mit sowas ist es viel leichter ein gutes Ergebnis zu erzielen...


----------



## Y_G (26. Dezember 2014)

bin für Spenden offen  Ich dackel immer in den netten Fahrradladen umme Ecke. Da kann ich zentrieren und packe dafür immer mal etwas in die Kaffeekasse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

